# Unbrauchbarste Pve Klasse



## Gwendolan (12. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Klasse mit skillung für Euch den geringsten Nutzen im Pve hat. Es geht mir sowohl um 5 er (hero) Instanzen als auch um 10/25 Raids. Dabei geht es mir nich (so) um die Gruppenzusammenstellung.

Ich sags einfach mal gleich dazu: Ich spiel als main char einen Fury Warri und ich glaub damit bin ich auf der Liste ziemlich weit oben. Wie seht ihr das ? 
Eine sinnvolle Diskussion würde mir am besten gefallen, aber hier kann ruhig jeder zu Wort kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Sinne: Ich bitte um Antworten !


----------



## Jaq (12. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach der DMG Pala und Verstärker Schami mit 2h Waffe ohne Melees :-D


----------



## Tyrez (12. März 2008)

Destro Warlock ganz klar!


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Ish tippe auf vergelter-Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K43N (12. März 2008)

sinnlos fred da alle klassen wenn sie gut gespielt/eingesetzt werden sinnvoll sind auch irgendwelche skillung die man vielleicht nicht sofort versteht deswegen kommts auch immer auf die umstände an und auf das equip etc natürlich auch


----------



## Keleron (12. März 2008)

Um mal ne Antwort zu geben. Ich denke nicht, dass es überhaupt eine unbrauchbare Klasse gibt.

Um gleich beim Furor Krieger anzufangen:
Viel Rüstung und viel Schaden. Nicht so viele Crits wie Schurken, fallen aber beim ersten hauer nicht gerade um.

Waffen Krieger:
Bissi mehr Wut bissi mehr Krit aber dafür weniger Schaden trotzdem viel Rüstung und gute Skills.

Verteidigungs Krieger(Defftank):
Viel Rüstung, kaum Schaden, viel Aggro. Der Top Maintank halt. Hat viele Skills um Aggro aufubauen und zu halten.

Soviel erstmal zu meiner meinung zum Krieger. Aber um eine für mich überflüssige Klasse zu nennen nehme ich mal den Druiden. Alle Formen alle Farben. Wieso? Ich mag sie nicht. Keine Diskussion ich mag Druiden einfach nicht.


----------



## Reaper13 (12. März 2008)

also bei uns ist es so:hab 4 70er alle auf verschiedenen Servern und sind im ssc/tk bereich und es ist nicht ein Vergelter Pala dabei und kein 2 h Verstärker Schami


----------



## Princ (12. März 2008)

2h Shami
vergelter pala
dolchschurke ( ist tot , leider )
Shs Schurke
Dämonologie Hexer


----------



## Shaadoon (12. März 2008)

Sinnlos ist jede Klasse wenn der Spieler dahinter sie nicht beherrscht. 
Wenn er spielen kann, ist jede Klasse mit jeder Skillung im PvE brauchbar. "Die unnütze Klasse" gibt es nicht.



Foertel schrieb:


> Ish tippe auf vergelter-Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon mal von einem guten Vergelter gehauen worden? Wenn nicht hol das mal nach - du sagst nie wieder, dass Vergelter unnütz sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (12. März 2008)

Die sinnloseste Klasse ist Threadersteller mit geskillter Neugierigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

2 Hand verstärker Schami, meuchel Schurke und vergelter Palas
(obwohl es welche gibt die einen Hexer im DmG um Meilen schlagen.... sind aber selten)
... sind eigentlich die einzigen die ich sehr sehr selten in der Grp habe.

@TE Ich mag Furry Warris in der Gruppe die fallen wenigstens net so schnell um wie Schurken^^


----------



## CaptainZer0 (12. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Ish tippe auf vergelter-Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich auch so^^


----------



## Montanix (12. März 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!




lol du nup ... 

Warlock (egal welcher specc) > all !


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (12. März 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Schon mal von einem guten Vergelter gehauen worden? Wenn nicht hol das mal nach - du sagst nie wieder, dass Vergelter unnütz sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht um PvE und wenn mich da ein Vergelterpala haut hat der was falsch verstanden^^

Im PvP sind die super, abgesehn davon dass sie Platte tragen, ne Angstblase haben und heilen können haun die uachnoch übelst DMG in kurzer Zeit raus!

Aber wenns dann an nen lvl 73 Elite (Raidboss) geht sieht die Sache meist anders aus, verglichen mit anderen Schadensklassen auf gleichem Equipstand siehts da eher mau aus...


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (12. März 2008)

95% von alle leute haben 0 ahnung von vergelter palas...

 ich habe schon einen sehr guten pve vergelter pala gesehen der noch erster in dmg meter war... war damals gruul

 und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit der dummen ausrede das unsere dds einfach schlecht sind oder nicht spielen können...

 edit: dolch schurken braucht niemand


----------



## Ares 1887 (12. März 2008)

Anfänger... Vergelter-Palas knallen mehr schaden als manch ein Fury Krieger raus und haben mindestens genau so viel rüssi! Wenn du dann noch nen Holy Pala in der Gruppe hast, haste zwei geile Buffs auf der Backe.

Also ganz einfach Zwerg Schurke, weil se hässlich sind!


----------



## Ares 1887 (12. März 2008)

Montanix schrieb:


> lol du nup ...
> 
> Warlock (egal welcher specc) > all !



hmmm... hab als Holy Paladin gestern ein genatzt der es für nötig hielt mich vor Karazhan anzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klices (12. März 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!



nen opferungsdestro zieht so einige andere klassen im dmg ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so^^



ich nicht, durch retri gibts immerhin 3% crit mehr aufm boss, mana / hp siegel werden aufrecht gehalten, gibt viele gilden wo ein retri zum setup gehört und gut gespielt bei passendem equip siehts mitm schaden auch net allzuschlecht aus


----------



## Melten (12. März 2008)

wie schon gesagt wurde, es ist eigentlich keine klasse sinnlos wenn sie richtig gespielt wird.

Vergelter Pala zB. macht auch guten schaden, hält die siegel auf dem boss oben und bietet auch noch einen Segen mehr im raid.

Verstärker Schamie: bringt der ganzen Grp dauerhaft (je nach equip) ner ganzen grp einen AP buff und evtl geskilltest WF

auch dämonologie hexer können von vorteil sein wenn der Spieler sich mal mit der skillung befasst und weiß wie er spielen muss

desweiteren kommt es einfach auf dem boss/mob an. Bei einem Boss ist klasse x besser als klasse xy da es eben auf die Situation ankommt.

Auch die Aussage der Krieger ist der beste Maintank ist falsch da ein Druide/Pala unter normalen Umständen tanken kann (Druide bei Kael'Thas mal ausgenommen weil ihm das Schild fehlt). Es kommt einfach nur auf den Skill des Spielers an


----------



## Shaadoon (12. März 2008)

Seishirou schrieb:


> Es geht um PvE und wenn mich da ein Vergelterpala haut hat der was falsch verstanden^^
> 
> Im PvP sind die super, abgesehn davon dass sie Platte tragen, ne Angstblase haben und heilen können haun die uachnoch übelst DMG in kurzer Zeit raus!
> 
> Aber wenns dann an nen lvl 73 Elite (Raidboss) geht sieht die Sache meist anders aus, verglichen mit anderen Schadensklassen auf gleichem Equipstand siehts da eher mau aus...



Och, es gibt da so gewisse Gegner die übernehmen ... durfte ich vor knapp 20min spüren ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu Bosskämpfen: Das muss nicht unbedingt der Fall sein. Wenn du als Vergelter in Offkrieger-Gear rumläufst (was du bis 2.4 eh noch tun musst ...) dann kommst du auch auf sehr gute Werte (dank Hit). Zwar nicht ganz so hoch wie beim Trash aber immerhin Platz 2-5 ist noch drin. Vorrausgesetzt, es ist keiner der Melee-feindlichen Encounter, die Blizz so liebt ...
Mit 2.4 und der kommenden Überarbeitung der Vergeltersets ist sogar noch einfacher mehr Schaden als jetzt drin - teuren Zauberschaden von den Items runter und dafür Melee-Attribute drauf (Stärke / Agi / Hit / Crit usw. ). Durch den Int der noch auf den Items ist, kann ein Pala auch mehr Schaden fahren ohne oom zu gehen.

Unser Raidvergelter kommt im Durschnitt im BT und MH auf Platz 4 bis 5. Und das ist schon recht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwendolan (12. März 2008)

K43N schrieb:


> sinnlos fred da alle klassen wenn sie gut gespielt/eingesetzt werden sinnvoll sind auch irgendwelche skillung die man vielleicht nicht sofort versteht deswegen kommts auch immer auf die umstände an und auf das equip etc natürlich auch



Da hast du sicher recht, muss aber immer wieder festestellen, dass z.b. Schurken als melee viel lieber mitgenommen werden, als Krieger, auch wenn ein stun nicht wirklich von nöten is. Oder dass in der Rnd-Grp Suche nach nem Hexer oder Mage gesucht wird, obwohl kein noch kein Nahkämpfer in der Gruppe is ( ausser dem Tank natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hamstax (12. März 2008)

diszipriest -.-

für restpunkte und shcöner leuchten


----------



## celion (12. März 2008)

Schon mal von einem guten Vergelter gehauen worden? Wenn nicht hol das mal nach - du sagst nie wieder, dass Vergelter unnütz sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[/quote]

Gehauen werden ist Pvp.... leichte Themaverfehlung

Ich haben einen relativ erfolgreichen Raid und Vergelter kann man wirklich nicht gebrauchen und wird bei uns auch abgelehnt. Das einzige was er kann ist buffen^^

Furor Krieger in der Meelegruppe sind sehr wichtig, wobei in einer 25 Ini auch nur einer sinnvoll ist


----------



## Kalatos (12. März 2008)

also ich spiele nen hunter der ssc und fds geht und nunja da sind auch andere dabei und da finde ich is der bm net wirklich zu gebrauchen am besten ist der überlebenshunter und treffsicherheit weil als bm kannste das pet net vor tun weil es meist stirbt und ohne pet hauste net den vollkommenen dmg raus als mit treff und überleben is halt schwäche aufdecken das geile wo den meleedmg gewaltig erhöht je mehr beweg der hunter hat


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (12. März 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Schon mal von einem guten Vergelter gehauen worden? Wenn nicht hol das mal nach - du sagst nie wieder, dass Vergelter unnütz sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
 learntoplaykkthx

 wer vergelter noch nie im pve gesehen hat sollte einfach maul zu halten!


----------



## Hamstax (12. März 2008)

vergelter sind guter support. keine reine dmg dealer klasse das sollte allen klar sein. aber da sich hier sowieso 90% der poster nur auf dmg meter aussagen stützen kann man diese "flames" ignorieren

ein vergelter macht nicht megaviel dmg aber er macht schaden. 
er hat ahlt mit sienen sigeln vorteile die den raid entlasten und die critsachen etc


----------



## Shaadoon (13. März 2008)

celion schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wir haben einen relativ erfolgreichen Raid und Vergelter kann man wirklich nicht gebrauchen und wird bei uns auch abgelehnt. Das einzige was er kann ist buffen^^
> 
> Furor Krieger in der Meelegruppe sind sehr wichtig, wobei in einer 25 Ini auch nur einer sinnvoll ist



Komisch ... wir haben GameOver - Status erreicht und haben einen sehr guten Vergelter DD dabei. 

Aber mal ehrlich: Solche Leute wie du, die einfach nur den Mist nachreden den andere Erzählen, sind schuld an den ganzen Witzen die über die Paladine gerissen werden. 
Jemand der nach den Vergelterbuffs der letzten Patches noch ernsthaft behauptet, dass ein Vergelter nichts kann ist ... tut mir Leid für den Ausdruck ... einfach nur ein ignoranter Trottel.

Das beste Beispiel, dass es funktioniert ist die Horde. Vergelter wurde ohne große Vorurteile unter die Lupe genommen und inzwischen findest du in so gut wie jedem Raid einen Vergelter. 
Und von wegen "die haben SdBlutes" ... SdBlutes bringt nur einen Minimalen dps-Schub.

Spiel selber einen Vergelter und bild dir dein eigenes Urteil - aber tu uns einen gefallen und rede nicht den Schwachsinn anderer Leute nach. Wenn viele Schwachsinn von sich geben, wird der Schwachsinn nicht weniger schwachsinnig.

PS: Siehe Signatur
PPS: Wenn man es so leicht rauslesen sollte ... ja so etwas nervt mich leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick1888 (13. März 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!





rofl ^^ bin destro warlock und hab im PvE UND PvP KEIN probelm^^

Also stimmt bei deiner aussage was nicht^^


----------



## Melten (13. März 2008)

Kalatos schrieb:


> also ich spiele nen hunter der ssc und fds geht und nunja da sind auch andere dabei und da finde ich is der bm net wirklich zu gebrauchen am besten ist der überlebenshunter und treffsicherheit weil als bm kannste das pet net vor tun weil es meist stirbt und ohne pet hauste net den vollkommenen dmg raus als mit treff und überleben is halt schwäche aufdecken das geile wo den meleedmg gewaltig erhöht je mehr beweg der hunter hat



wenn der bm gut gespielt wird ist auch er gut, es muss einfach nur auf das pet geachtet werden und nichtnur darauf wieviel %der mob hat. Wenn das Pet zur richtigen Zeit vom mob abgezogen wird das es keine aoes abbekommt überlebt es auch.


----------



## Hamstax (13. März 2008)

ach ist doch genauso wie mim tankpala

auf meinem server wurde ich anfangs müde belächelt als ich gesagt hab ich mach mirn defpala

und jetzt tank ich vashj etc wenn ich lust dazu habe

das problem ist das viele in ganz engen bahnen denken.

palas heilen
krieger tanken
schurken schaden
jäger würfeln auf das loot der echten klassen 
etc..

wie mein vorposter schon sagte (rote schrift)

großteils ignorante trottel

(und recht erfolgreich nennen sich übrigens auch raids die in kara kurator down haben btw)


----------



## Procius (13. März 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass keine Klasse unnütz im PvE ist, so lange sie richtig gespielt wird. Wir nehmen zwar auch keinen Vergelter Pala in die Raids mit, was aber auch daran liegen könnte, dass keiner da ist, der mitkommen wollte.^^

Aber mal aus Neugierde an Shaadoon, wer ist den bei euch meistens auf Platz 1 im DMG?


----------



## CharlySteven (13. März 2008)

ich sag jäger, weil die meisten auch nciht jäger spielen können und mein sheep aufmachen dannach schreien sie immer ich wars nicht.... (kenn mich bei denen nich mit der skillung aus deswegen kann ich da auch nix weiter zu sagen),


ach und wegen pala. wenn mal ein tankpala (full t5 oder so) mit nach kara geht und tankt (so war es letzte woche) is der der 2. beste im dmg gewessen und wir sind keine schlechte truppe gewessen. da kann ja vergellter nciht schlechter sein? 

[ok ihc hab selber einen pala lvl 14 und muss sagen mit mages kann man besser leveln^^]


----------



## it's magic (13. März 2008)

so eine klasse gibts meiner meinung nach nicht.

und retri palas machen wenn sie gut gespielt werden sehr viel schaden.


----------



## Halfdead (13. März 2008)

ich schließe mich denen an die sagen unnütz ist die klasse, die der spieler dahinter nicht spielen kann ;>


wenn der spieler seine klasse beherrscht, dann kann man jeden spieler im pve unterkriegen =)


----------



## Nostradama (13. März 2008)

generell gibt es keien unnütze klasse es kommt nur immer darauf an wo man sie einsetzt 

nehmen wir mal 5er inis 

was braucht man dazu
1x Tank
1x Heiler
3x DDs

so dann was kommt als Tank in Frage 

Druiden Bär
Tank Paladin
Deff Krieger

Heiler:
Druide
Schamane
Paladin
Prister

und DDs ?

ab hier kann man sich streiten doch für eine 5er ini bevorzuge ich mind 2 CCs darum empfehle ich 

Magier
Schurke/Jäger
und als 3 DD entweder ein Hexer oder ein Schamane (grund dafür Hexer hat GS durch seine dots macht er gut schaden und hat enn Wichtel was den Tank nur weiter nach vorne bringt und den heiler entlastet) oder eben ein Schamane der durch seien Totems immer gut in ner gruppe ist

so dann zu den 10er Raids

Beispiel Karazhan

1x Deff Tank
1x Sec Tank (dabei kann es ein Off Krieger, Deff Krieger, Druiden Bär oder Tank Paladin sein)
je nachdem wie gut die gruppe ist bestehend aus 2 - 3 Heilern selbes spiel wie in den 5er inis
und 5 - 6 DDs

wobei am besten der Druiden Bär als Sec Tank glänzt da er gut auf dmg umswitschen kann da man den 2 Tank nur bei den ersten bossen benötigt.

so wenn man jetzt alles in allem auflistet ist der Off Krieger der jenige der am wenigsten für die Gruppe beitragen kann den wenn man nicht grade full Epic auf Hit equipt ist macht der Furor oder noch schlimmer der Waffen Krieger im vergleich zu den anderen DDs bei weitem nicht den Schaden als ein zB hexer oder Magier der einzigste nutzen in kara wäre das mit Tanken der ersten Bosse dannach is auch schon wieder ende 

nen Vergelter hat wenigstens noch Buffs die den Raid Pushen 
nen Verstärker Schami 2x 1 Hand Waffe wer was anderes Spielt gehört sowieso geschlagen glänzt durch seine Totems und eventuell durch Sturmschlag je nach dem ob eulen oder ele Schamis noch dabei sind
Druiden Katze (battle rezz und Druiden Buff) pusht den ganzen Raid und kann gegebenfalls umswitschen und mit Tanken
Schurke stun und dmg vorraus gesetzt es ist ein schwert schurke (dolch schurken ab in die Tonne)
Hexer glänzen duch GS, Wichtel und DMG kann man kaum drauf verzichten
Magier DMG ohne ende Buffs manakekse Sheep wie der hexer fast unverzichtbar

alles in allen ist somit der Off Krieger der jenige der am wenigsten kann und somit für mich persöhnlich die sinnloseste klasse im PVE solche Chars stellt man ins BG und die sind IMBA dort 

generell aber gibt es keine unnüptzen klassen man muss nur immer den einsatzort berücksichtigen.


----------



## Tirkari (13. März 2008)

Hm, wundert mich ein wenig, daß noch keiner Laser-Eulen oder Ele-Schamis erwähnt hat, die ja auch leider gerne mal den Ruf haben, wenig Schaden zu machen, und deren Supportfähigkeiten dabei dann gerne unterschlagen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Procius schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass keine Klasse unnütz im PvE ist, so lange sie richtig gespielt wird und in passender Gruppenzusammenstellung eingesetzt wird. Wir nehmen zwar auch keinen Vergelter Pala in die Raids mit, was aber auch daran liegen könnte, dass keiner da ist, der mitkommen wollte.^^


qft ^^
(und hab noch eine Kleinigkeit ergänzt - die schlechte Meinung einiger zu manchen Klassen wird sicherlich auch zum Teil daran liegen, daß eine Klasse mit Supportfähigkeiten diese oft nur gescheit einsetzen kann, wenn sie auch in passenden Gruppen ist)


----------



## celion (13. März 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> learntoplaykkthx
> 
> wer vergelter noch nie im pve gesehen hat sollte einfach maul zu halten!



@ Aphrodite mit den lustigen "mein Name ist schon tausend mal vergeben Zeichen"
Wenn ich mir dich so im Arsenal, den Rang deiner Gilde bei BossKillers und deinen Rang in deiner Gilde so anschaue läßt sich schnell darauf schließen dass du mal so überhaupt keine Ahnung von irgendwas hast.

Kleiner Tipp: Selber mal Maul halten (kackst du mich an kack ich zurück)



Vergelter ist eine Dmg-skillung wobei der dmg nur mittelmaß ist und darum in den meisten Raids der Platz lieber sinnvoller genutzt wird weil der Platz meißt sehr begrentzt ist


----------



## Kamikaze. (13. März 2008)

Was hier einige net so ganz Verstanden haben, nützlich oder unnützlich ist man doch net automatisch weil man wenig oder viel Schaden machen?!

Was ist denn das für ne Diskussion "omg mein Vergelter Pala kommt im DMG Meter aber auf Platz 4!!!eins!!"

Rein Gruppen Technisch find ich zum Beispiel Schurken doof. Klar sie sind erstklassige DMG dealer.... und natürlich is es wichtig aber trotzdem haben sie keine Buffs ^^

Ich spiel Shadow und ich halte mich garantiert nicht für unnütz nur weil ich niemals soviel Dmg machen werde wie ein DestroWarlock... Ich saug Mana ich saug Leben, ich kann Shaklen, ich kann notfalls healen.... 
Und deswegen sind auch andere Klassen wichtig, nicht nur DD.
(wer was anderes sagt soll bitte auf www.mein-glied-ist-groesser-als-deins-diskussion.forum.xd surfen)



Vergelter Paladine findet halt jeder scheiße, weil echt jeder Idiot Pala spielt. Auch viele Leute die grad anfangen WoW zu spielen. Und unter der breiten Masse von den schlechterern spieler, die man auch eben öfter ingame erlebt, gehen die guten Vergelter unter.
Außerdem zeit dem der Pala wirklich Schaden macht ist er, eh zum I-win-Button geworden, weil er einfach nie down geht, sich heilen kann und sich unverwundbarmachen kann. Nerf Palas!

Diese Skills wurden glaub ich für die Anfänger im Spiel gemacht das sie nicht immer sterben ^^


----------



## WeRkO (13. März 2008)

Sorry, aber wer meint ein Retri macht keinen Schaden hat wohl selber noch nie nen guten Retri im Raid gehabt. Ich kann (mit Stolz) behaupten, das ich SSC/Tk 4-5ter im Dmg bin, ZA+Kara erster. Bt + Mh raide ich leider (noch) nicht =(. Und nochwas: Ich habe KEIN Wf-Totem in meiner Grp, also keinen Melee-Shammy. So, und nu Geh ich pennen, Gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (13. März 2008)

Procius schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass keine Klasse unnütz im PvE ist, ...




Der Todesritter wird bestimmt keinen großen Nutzen im PVE haben


----------



## Procius (13. März 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> Der Todesritter wird bestimmt keinen großen Nutzen im PVE haben


Da kann ich nichts zu sagen, denn der kommt leider erst mit WotLK und bis dahin werde ich mir nicht anmaßen ein Urteil darüber zu fällen, ob er im PvE was taugt oder nicht. ;-)


----------



## Murloc92 (13. März 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> Was hier einige net so ganz Verstanden haben, nützlich oder unnützlich ist man doch net automatisch weil man wenig oder viel Schaden machen?!



genau! Es kommt nicht nur auf den Schaden an den man macht sondern was man sonst noch kann. 
Mage -> Sheep, Int Buff, Brot und Wasser^^
Hunter -> Fallen, "Schwächen aufdecken", "Mal des Jägers"
Pala -> Buffs, tanken/heilen/schaden machen
....


----------



## Geibscher (13. März 2008)

sry an alle schurken aber ich sehe die schurken als einfach ersetzbar ^^
der dmg an sich ist natürlich übel aber bei mir wird jeder schami bevorzugt =)

dazu kommt dass schurken keine gruppen tauglichen fähigkeiten haben

Schurkenhasservorallemimpvp

Geibscher


----------



## Melten (13. März 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> Der Todesritter wird bestimmt keinen großen Nutzen im PVE haben



Wenn du genauere Infos über skills, talent trees vom deathknight hast lass es mich bitte wissen...

Zu nem vorposter: das fury warrior nicht so nen großen nutzen haben wie andere klassen kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen.

ich hab schon einigen den Arsch gerettet die von nem mob der aus sheep/bann rauskam(hexer/mage tot) verprügelt wurden. Also fürn notfall wenn ein Mob ausbricht schonmal nützlich.

Buffs für andere wie battle-, commandshout, jenachdem bei welchem encounter.

Debuffs wenn ein Druide als Tank eingesetzt wird und die defs an anderen mobs stehen.

Und desweiteren kann er beim Schaden auch gut mit Schurken mithalten oder sogar überbieten.


Voraussetzung ist natürlich, der Mensch hinter dem fury kennt sich mit seiner Klasse aus


----------



## Seryma (13. März 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> Der Todesritter wird bestimmt keinen großen Nutzen im PVE haben



sogar ganz im gegenteil, er wird das gleichgewicht als erste heldenklasse völlig rausbringen...


----------



## CharlySteven (13. März 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> Rein Gruppen Technisch find ich zum Beispiel Schurken doof. Klar sie sind erstklassige DMG dealer.... und natürlich is es wichtig aber trotzdem haben sie keine Buffs ^^


können aber auch stunen was ich wichtig finde und sie können truhen öffnen :-)



Kamikaze. schrieb:


> Vergelter Paladine findet halt jeder scheiße, weil echt jeder Idiot Pala spielt. Auch viele Leute die grad anfangen WoW zu spielen. Und unter der breiten Masse von den schlechterern spieler, die man auch eben öfter ingame erlebt, gehen die guten Vergelter unter.


naja is bei uns eigentlich nich so weil fast kein pala auf vergelten skillt^^ fast alle auf tank bzw heal^^,
und das die anfänger palas spielen glaub ich nich.... (hab auch einen pala angefangen und mal mit /who geguckt was so alles um mich rumhampelt und da waren nur so ca. 1/5 palas, 1/3 jäger... und Blutelfen ist nicht die einzige Rasse die Jäger als Klasse hat...


----------



## T!k (13. März 2008)

Ich finde Eulen im PvE recht sinnfrei. Klar, machen die auch ihren Schaden wenn sie das entsprechende Equip haben, aber 5% spellcrit für die Gruppe, sind meines Erachtens zu wenig um als Support-Klasse, und mehr sind sie einfach nicht, durchzugehen. Ich raide BT/MH (clear) und die einzige Klasse die sich im Raidkader nicht durchsetzen kann ist der Moonkindudu. (Ja wir haben sogar einen Vergelter Pala im Raid).


----------



## meterpaffay (13. März 2008)

Palas,sind einfach kacke,machen keinen dmg und angstblase is pve fürn arsch


----------



## Mordicco (13. März 2008)

meterpaffay schrieb:


> Palas,sind einfach kacke,machen keinen dmg und angstblase is pve fürn arsch




http://rapidshare.com/files/96023835/4haun...romkho.wmv.html

soviel dazu das palas im raid kein schaden machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und deren siegel bringt dem ganzen raid 3% crit (meele/cast)


----------



## Crueldead (13. März 2008)

meterpaffay schrieb:


> Palas,sind einfach kacke,machen keinen dmg und angstblase is pve fürn arsch



hast du ahnung ,vergelter pala is einfach ne endgeile support klasse und sooo wenig schaden machen die nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## meterpaffay (13. März 2008)

Mordicco schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/96023835/4haun...romkho.wmv.html
> 
> soviel dazu das palas im raid kein schaden machen
> 
> ...





NICHT RUNTERLADEN IST EIN KEYLOGGER!!!!!










NICHT RUNTERLADEN IST EIN KEYLOGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNanc (13. März 2008)

Mick1888 schrieb:


> rofl ^^ bin destro warlock und hab im PvE UND PvP KEIN probelm^^
> 
> Also stimmt bei deiner aussage was nicht^^





LOL als Destro WL mit mehr als 1000spmd ziehst du JEDEM mage mit vergleichbaren Equip mehr als Die hosen aus in ner Ini oder Raid!

Ausserdem kann man dass so nicht sage, welche klasse mit welcher skillung unsbrauchbar ist.
Man kann jede Klasse skillen dass sie im pve unbrauchbar ist.

Stimme aber zu, der Vergelter Pala ist eht ned pve tauglich, wenn ja dan hab ich leider noch keinen getroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meterpaffay (13. März 2008)

Wie funzt das


----------



## meterpaffay (13. März 2008)

doppelpost X-[


----------



## Mordicco (13. März 2008)

das is ein video von einem vergelter pala beim rat der illidari
ich werd mit sicherheit kein keydings posten oO


----------



## SirMietzeMatze (13. März 2008)

Ich kann mich nur all denen anschließen die sagen dass RetriPalas auch ordentlich Damage fahren können. Genauso gilt jeder Encounter, jede Situation hat für bestimmte Klassen/Skillungen Vor- und Nachteile. Grundsätzlich bleibt aber wohl festzuhalten dass alle PvP Skillungen völlig sinnlos im PvE sind, sonst wären es auch keine PvP skillungen. Ich nehme grundsätzlich keine Dolchschurken, Waffenkrieger oder Dämohexer mit inne 5er Ini mit weil der Damage einfach lächerlich ist im vergleich zu anderen DDs. 
Sowieso kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur folgendes festhalten bei 5er  Heros:

optimales Lineup: Protpala(imbaaggroaufbau+Segen)
                          3Casterklassen(sowas wie Hexer/mage, Ele, Eule)
                          1 Randomheiler, Druiden und Palas bieten sich an weil               
                          sie sehr gut singletarget-->Protpala heilen

Schneller kommt ihr nie durch die einzig halbwegs anspruchsvollen Heros wie ZH, SL oder HDZ1.

Im 10er/25er Raid gilt das Gleiche. PvP skillungen gehören ausradiert. Ansonsten haben aber auch wirklich alle Klassen ihre Berechtigung! Reine DDs wie Mage(kekse kann man ja beim besten willen nich support nennen)Hexer oder Schurke werden unfassbar gut gebufft durch Eulen, Eles, Verstärker oder RetriPalas. Wer etwas anderes denkt sollte echt hinterfragen ob er 

a)alles nachquatscht was andere behaupten
b)überhaupt keine Ahnung von WoW hat
c)nur nach Penismeter geht.

Greetings


----------



## HolyDoreen (13. März 2008)

alle nicht-bm-geskillten hunter. 

non-bm-hunter dmg is im vergleich zu allen anderen dmg klassen im raid (rede jetzt von hj und bt) meist ganz hinten angesiedelt. aufgrunddessen haben wir auch nur noch 3 bm hunter in der gilde - und die rotzen ordentlich was raus. und nur aura is kein argument das da was dran ändern würde falls damit jetz wer kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meterpaffay (13. März 2008)

bm hunter > alles? oda was


----------



## HolyDoreen (13. März 2008)

meterpaffay schrieb:


> bm hunter > alles? oda was



geh in dich, lies dir meinen beitrag nochmal durch und versuch ihn zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der post war grad ne nullnummer ^^


----------



## meterpaffay (13. März 2008)

aso bm hunter > alle anderen hunter oder wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## The Anvil (13. März 2008)

am sinnlostesten ist es wenn man mit ner Tank oder Heilerklasse auf DD skillt. Ausgenommen vielleicht der Schattenpriester. Wenn man nen DD spielen will dann bitte Jäger, Schurke, Mage oder Hexer die auch ( je nach Situation ) über CC verfügen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyDoreen (13. März 2008)

The schrieb:


> am sinnlostesten ist es wenn man mit ner Tank oder Heilerklasse auf DD skillt. Ausgenommen vielleicht der Schattenpriester. Wenn man nen DD spielen will dann bitte Jäger, Schurke, Mage oder Hexer die auch ( je nach Situation ) über CC verfügen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aua, scheinst ganz schön den plan zu haben Oo 
fury/ms Warri, moonkin dudu, verstärker/elementar schamie oder vergelter pala scheinen für dich fremdworte zu sein.


----------



## The Anvil (13. März 2008)

HolyDoreen schrieb:


> aua, scheinst ganz schön den plan zu haben Oo
> fury/ms Warri, moonkin dudu, verstärker/elementar schamie oder vergelter pala scheinen für dich fremdworte zu sein.



Ne, sind sie nicht. In Raids oder 5er begegnen mir öfter mal Leute die ihre Chars auf diese Weise verskillt haben und dafür sorgen, dass man mit denen nicht einmal ZH Hero gehen kann.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (13. März 2008)

ganz klar ( Dolchschurke )


----------



## HolyDoreen (13. März 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ne, sind sie nicht. In Raids oder 5er begegnen mir öfter mal Leute die ihre Chars auf diese Weise verskillt haben und dafür sorgen, dass man mit denen nicht einmal ZH Hero gehen kann.



ahja also richtet sich deine meinung & aussage nur nach leuten die ihre klasse net spielen können, cool!


----------



## FZeroX (13. März 2008)

es gibt KEINE unnütze klasse im pve .... es gibt nur wenig geeignete skillungen!

pvp skillungen aller art z.b.


aber wenn ich schon lese... pet hexen oder retri palas sind im pve nicht zu gebrauchen, der sollte lieber wieder mit lego duplo spielen und die finger von papas pc lassen


*edit*
ich hab nen verstärker schami der gut dmg und noch viel besser agro macht :>
ich hab nen feraldruiden der ssc tankt oder dmg macht das manchen magiern und hexern hören und sehn vergeht
ich hab nen ms krieger der pre bc immer top 5 in den raids war beim dmg
und ich lvl grad nen vergelterpaladin der in 90% aller meiner grp'S platz 1 im dmg meters ist !

aber man kann ja keine hc inis mit solch " verskillten " klassen gehn... man man man >tisch>kopf!


----------



## -Silverblade- (13. März 2008)

The schrieb:


> am sinnlostesten ist es wenn man mit ner Tank oder Heilerklasse auf DD skillt. Ausgenommen vielleicht der Schattenpriester. Wenn man nen DD spielen will dann bitte Jäger, Schurke, Mage oder Hexer die auch ( je nach Situation ) über CC verfügen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also den CC als Grund zu nennen, nen Fury net mitzunehmen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die andern Klassen HABEN ne CC, der Fury IST selbst die CC   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nju (13. März 2008)

hmm Vote Def tanks wozu gibts Feral Teddy's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkenitem (13. März 2008)

Princ schrieb:


> dolchschurke ( ist tot , leider )




Ne ne ne ned ganz ;D


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

*dolch zieh und Schurkenitem in den rücken ramm*


So, JETZT is Dolchschurke tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel198 (13. März 2008)

Hrhrhr muss aber leider auch gestehen das ich Vergelter als sinnloseste im Pve sehe. man kann sich streiten über die ganzen Siegel etc. aber muss man anhand der Damagemeterzahlen sehen und ich meine nicht den direkten Damage sondern auch den Support. In den meisten Raid is ziemlich oft 1 Protpala und mindestens 2 Holys und man hat somit schon alle Palabuffs. Die Siegel naja als Raidleiter würde ich mir eher Verstärker reinholen. Heftigster Burstdamage, Totems 4 Life und wenn man diesen Support, welchen er einer Meeleegruppe gibt mal auf ihn anrechnet und ja ohne ihn wäre der Damage net erhöht, dann haben wir es mit einer der besten Damageklassen zu tun. Ein verstärker hat meiner Meinung nach keines dieser VOrteile in dem extremen Ausmaß zu bieten. Und wir haben schonmal mit 4-5 Vergeltern raidtechnisch versucht ( Skill kommt ja auch von der Person hinter dem Char), aber ein Raidplatz rechnet sich nicht.

Mfg


----------



## Assazin (13. März 2008)

Princ schrieb:


> 2h Shami
> vergelter pala
> *dolchschurke ( ist tot , leider )*
> Shs Schurke
> Dämonologie Hexer



Dolchschurke? Unbrauchbare PVE-Klasse? Besoffen oder so? Combat-Dagger wird minimal im DMG vom Schwertschurken übertroffen. Fällt jedoch kaum ins Gewicht.

Alles schön und gut, aber meiner Meinung nach sind "Smiter" die absolut überflüssigste Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom Dmg garnicht mal so übel, wie man denken würde, sind sie in Sachen Manaeffizienz eine absolute Nullnummer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle, die mit dem Begriff "Smiter" nichts anfangen können: Smiter sind Priester, die Damagedealer sind. Undzwar nicht als Shadow, sondern mit Holy-Dmg.


----------



## FZeroX (13. März 2008)

beim pala gib es nen skill der nennt sich "siegel des kreuzfahrers" 
beim reti ( vergelter ) skillt man meistens verbessertes siegel des kreuzfahrers 
wirkung : 3% extra crit für alle die auf das mob einprügeln ... nun... selbst wenn da ne gruppel melees nun agi oder wf +str totem bekommt ... finde ich nicht, das ein retri fürn arsch is ^^ 3 % mehr crit bei ca 15-18 leuten im raid die auf den mob hauen.. garnich so übel eigendlich ... !


----------



## zappenduster (13. März 2008)

Wunder mich gerade echt dass so oft Vergelter-Pala genannt wird. Ich schnetzel mich als Vergelter im PvE prima zurecht, ihr könnt's wohl alle nur nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grundsätzlich ist Pala 'ne prima Klasse, tanken und heilen, solo wie im Raid, PvE wie PvP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die wohl flexibelste und abwechslunsgreichste Klasse schlechthin, wenn man's denn kann.^^


----------



## Berorer (13. März 2008)

für mich kommt da natürlich auch der Disziplin-Priester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in frage, den hab ich in noch keiner 5 / 10 / 25 inni gesehen, wenn ihr klüger seit und einen gesehn habt bitte melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (13. März 2008)

unbrauchbarste klasse im pve:
ganz klar die wowflamer, zu finden überall und was können sie sagen ey du bist fury, dolch schurke, vergelter, ele oder verstärker schami geh umskillen hier haste das gold ihr macht ja eh keinen dmg und noobs seid ihr auch l2pundsoweiterundsofort.
das sind die unbrauchbarste klasse im pve.

es gilt die alte regel wer keine ahnung hat einfach mal die schnauze halten.^^


----------



## Neolus (13. März 2008)

hallo erstmal

also ich würde auch den off-Kriefer als am sinnlosesten ansehen. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund das er die wenigste Gruppenunterstützung bietet. Das Argument anderen (Stoffies) in notsituationen zu helfen würde ich so nicht geltend machen, da ein Hunter das doch wesentlich besser kann ohne den damage einzustecken!

Zum Thema bm Hunter soll der beste sein...da kann ich nicht folgen. Warum? Bis heute ist mir dieser Grund nicht vorgeführt worden.
Ich spiele meinen Hunter seit ca. 3 Jahren jetzt und war bzw. werde wohl immer mm Hunter bleiben. Ich habe noch nie einen Hunter bei gleichem Equipstand in meiner Gruppe/Raid gehabt der bm ist und mehr Schaden macht! Jetzt würden viele antworten: Aber du hast bestimmt den Damage vom pet nicht mitgezählt....doch hab ich und wenn ich als mm mein pet noch raushole kann der bm erst recht nicht besser sein. Ich rede auch nicht von Huntern die diese klasse die ich finde schwer gut zu spielen ist (deshalb warscheinlich der ruf)nicht beherschen, diese leute lass ich mal aussen vor.
Es mag sein das einige Bosse bm freundlicher sind (kann ich nicht viel zu sagen da ich nicht alle kenne) aber ich bin mir bewusst das viele bosse aoe etc machen und das spielen als bm viel schwieriger ist. Dazu noch wesentlich teurer wegen Pet foodbuffs.
Also ich finde beide skillungen interessant auch wenn ich beim mm bleiben werde.
Bitte behauptet nicht immer dinge die ihr nicht begründen könnt! Und die leute die anderen alles nachplappern sollten sowieso mal lieber zu ihrem Friseur gehen und sich dort unterhalten...
Falls mir jemand WIRKLICHE gründe nennen kann ...immer gern ich lern ja auch nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yhoko (13. März 2008)

moin ,

klare sache : holy-priesterin weil jeder mischheiler ( shami,pala oder dudu ) meint besser heilen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: sakasmus ( ich hoffe ihr habt ihn gefunden )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (13. März 2008)

celion schrieb:


> @ Aphrodite mit den lustigen "mein Name ist schon tausend mal vergeben Zeichen"
> Wenn ich mir dich so im Arsenal, den Rang deiner Gilde bei BossKillers und deinen Rang in deiner Gilde so anschaue läßt sich schnell darauf schließen dass du mal so überhaupt keine Ahnung von irgendwas hast.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Selber mal Maul halten (kackst du mich an kack ich zurück)
> ...


 
 ich spiele nicht auf RP servern daher kann ich mein name machen wie ich es will und NICHT du kapiert? ich lache nicht über dein name vobei die verdammt besch...... ist, immer die einseitigen namen die garnicht auf diese welt gibt...
 jemand der grosse töne spuckt und staubt nur ab mit seine dkp ohne wirckliche hilfe geleistet zu haben ist ein niemand...

 das vergelter ein dmg skillung ist weiss jeder der auch gerade 1 tag wow gezockt hat... auserdem wenn man gut equiped ist und vergelter auch spielen kann, macht der viel viel mehr dmg als du dir vorstellen kannst und ich selber habe schon mal erfahrung damit gemacht, und du.....?
 hätte da ganz einfache frage an dich... von was hast du denn ahnung?
 
 rechtschreibfehler kannst du für dich behalten will keiner wissen!


----------



## Gumbie (13. März 2008)

also der vergelter hat zugelegt und man kann ihn dank seiner auren für die nahkämpfer gut gebrauchen.
der verstärker schami mit 2h waffe ist doof... nix gelernt? ein verstärker ohne zwei waffen ist sinnlos...
naja mehr muss ich dazu ja nicht sagen.


----------



## Hafuku (13. März 2008)

also ich muss sagen das dmgpala auch net unnütz sind
:X

waren letztens kara

fast nur meele dds
und die haben sich gegenseitig alle so gebufft das die sau viel dps gemacht haben


FuryKrieger
Feral DuDu
DmgPala
Verstärker-Schamie

und 5. weiß ich grade net aber scheint auch net so wichtig zu sein ...

jedenfalls durch alle buffs und so X_X kamen alle über 1100dps und das in kara :X
ich glaub der 5. da war ein jäger

und der dmgpala hat net nur ein bissl zu gegeben >_>

ps. nein ich spiele kein pala 
ich halte auch nix von der klasse
aber wenn jemand pala spass macht dann bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pps. Bin holy priest und net unnötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (13. März 2008)

Ganz klar der HolyPriest, der wird nur noch wegen Ausdauerbuff mitgenomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dooley (13. März 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Sinnlos ist jede Klasse wenn der Spieler dahinter sie nicht beherrscht.
> Wenn er spielen kann, ist jede Klasse mit jeder Skillung im PvE brauchbar. "Die unnütze Klasse" gibt es nicht.
> Schon mal von einem guten Vergelter gehauen worden? Wenn nicht hol das mal nach - du sagst nie wieder, dass Vergelter unnütz sind.
> 
> ...




/sign

und an alle anderen ihr seht zb vergelter kaum in raids weil sie noch immer mit den vorurteilen zu kämpfen haben der vergelter wurde sehr gut gepusht und ist schonlange wieder raidtauglich .
Ich selbst skille ab und an ma auf vergelter (hab des equip dazu) und musss mich net verstecken im damage da ich immer sehr weit oben mitmische.

ich geh selbst bt/mh und bin dort als tank unterwegs die gruppe hält auch ausschau nach nem vergelter allein schon deshalb weil alle anderen noch mehr damage machen wollen und er nen super support ist.

es gibt keine unbrauchbaren klasse nur unbrauchbare spieler!!!


----------



## gessler (13. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Die unbrauchbarste PvE Klasse ist auf jeden Fall die Chuck-Norris Klasse. Damit mein ich diejenigen die mit s1 Full Equip (Hauptsache Episch) in Inis rumgimpen, nix gebacken kriegen sich aber noch toll finden ohne Ende, andere dann als Kackboon etc. bezeichnen, und am Schluss mit ihrer Art dafür sorgen das sich die Gruppe auflöst.  Dabei ist es ziemlich egal ob das ein Warri, Pala, Hexer etc. ist. Ansonsten hat jede Klasse ihre stärken und schwächen, eine wirklich unbrauchbare PvE Klasse gibt es nicht.



so unnütz sind die sets nicht - vielmehr denk ich dass diejenigen die durch ehrenpunkte sammeln zu schnell fertig equippt sind um sich wirklich mit ihrer klasse und deren rolle in der raidgruppe auseinanderzusetzen.

ich denke aber trotzdem dass jeder deinen aspekt versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (13. März 2008)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Die sinnloseste Klasse ist Threadersteller mit geskillter Neugierigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unbrauchbare Klassen gibt es nicht, nur Honks die den nutzen dieser Klassen nicht verstehen. Gerade im pve gibt es für jede Klasse den passenden Moment. Und ob ich etwas mehr Schaden mache oder aber eher nen mob kontrolliere, spielt ja wohl überhaupt keine Rolle.

P.S.


mumba schrieb:


> Ganz klar der HolyPriest, der wird nur noch wegen Ausdauerbuff mitgenomm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das aus dem Mund eines Kriegers. Ich möcht mal dein Gesicht sehen wenn der Shakle des Priesters nicht wäre oder die Blitzheilung ausbleibt wenn du mal wieder richtig auf den Kopf bekommst^^
Kein Wunder das die qualität der random runs rapide abnimmt, wenn es Menschen mit solcher Einstellung gibt.


----------



## Bongman (13. März 2008)

oh gott! die anfangsberichte kann man gar net mehr lesen!

der Hexenmeister macht immer dmg egal in welcher situation! Duech aderlass kann er immer schön sein mana auffüllen und wenn der priest dann noch nen Brunnen setzt ist der megaeffektiv!

der Meuchelschurke ist klar im PvE von nachteil aber als perfekter CCler bei trashmobpassagen da eigentlich Jeder schurke verbesserte verstohlenheit haben müsste!

der Vergelter-Pala macht wenn man ihn richtig spielt irre dmg aber er istauch sehr kompliziert! wer ihn auf niedrigen leveln gespielt hat da muss ich sagen macht der auch noch nicht DEN mega-schaden!

nun zum Schami!
Verstärker mit 2-H-Waffe? seid ihr hohl in der Birne?
zwei geile einhandstreitkolben und der macht genauso viel schaden wie der Fury wenn man ihn spielen kann und auch die richtigen Waffenverzauberungen einsetzt!

Also überlegt mal was ihr sagt?

ps: der Hexer macht zwichen den dots auch noch mit schattenblitz oder optional zauberstab schaden! also absolut konstant!


----------



## Icedoggydogg (13. März 2008)

Nostradama schrieb:
			
		

> so wenn man jetzt alles in allem auflistet ist der Off Krieger der jenige der am wenigsten für die Gruppe beitragen kann den wenn man nicht grade full Epic auf Hit equipt ist macht der Furor oder noch schlimmer der Waffen Krieger im vergleich zu den anderen DDs bei weitem nicht den Schaden als ein zB hexer oder Magier der einzigste nutzen in kara wäre das mit Tanken der ersten Bosse dannach is auch schon wieder ende



Bitte, hör auf über Sachen zu reden, von denen du keine Ahnung hast. Ein gut gespielter Fury oder Slamkrieger macht auch ohne gutes Equip viel Schaden und kann Magier und Hexer locker im Dmgmeter abziehen. Dazu bring er noch einen HP-Buff mit, der mehr(!) HP gibt als die Audauer von Machtwort Seelenstärke, einen AP Buff, einen AP Debuff für Feinde, sowie Angriffsgeschwindigkeitssenkung für Feinde.
Ein Slamkrieger erhöht sogar den Schaden aller Physischen Angriffe von Gruppenmitgliedern um 4%, wenn man diesen Schaden dem Krieger anrechnen würde, wär sein Schaden noch größer, als er ohnehin schon ist.


----------



## Tanknix (13. März 2008)

Kann Bongman nur zustimmen.

Destro locks, Retri-Palas und Verstärker Schamis, dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein.

Nur weil euch bisher nur unfähige leute dieser klassen begegnet sind, heist es nicht das sie nicht zu gebrauchen sind.

Destro-Locks haben eine DPS von der die meisten nur träumen können, Retris hauen, wenn der Spieler es kann, einen Schaden raus der jenseits von gut und böse ist und von Verstärkern braucht man auch nicht zu reden, die machen immer dmg, selbst wenn sie tot sind (kommt mit oft so vor).

Es gibt keine Klasse die unbrauchbar ist, jede Klasse und Skillung ist brauchbar, sofern man mit ihr umgehen kann.


----------



## Gimliun (13. März 2008)

ich würde sagen der Vergelter pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongman (13. März 2008)

Ach noch was!!!

ich weiß net welche nullnummer es war die den Hunter an sich verunglimpft hat!

Ich spiel selber einen! Man kann sagen der ist tank(pet), healer(tankheal)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, DDauf treffsicherheit und die fallen sind das maß aller Dinge! 
Man muss di Klasse spielen können! als ich in die Zangarmarschen kam musst ich mit Level 60 nen 63 Elite killen 
>>> erster versuch>>> locker! pet hatte alle hp! ich hatte zwar mana weg aber der war auch weg! und ich hatte noch nicht-scherbe equipp! 

Sag mir bitte noch was übern Hunter im PvE


----------



## Mishra (13. März 2008)

@alle die den Vergelter Pala genannt haben:

Es is mir schon klar das im Vergleich zu anderen DD´s der Pala nicht viel damage macht aber ich sags mal so. Gestern mit ner Gruppe in HDZ1+HDZ2 gewesen. Und da war ich mitm DMG vor 2 Jägern ...

Von meinen Erlebnissen bisher finde ich Jäger sehr zweifelhaft. Bisher kenn ich nur wenige Jäger die 1. mal DMG machen und 2. ihr Tier unter Kontrolle haben.

Ansonsten kann ich nur Tanknix zustimmen, jede Klasse (mit versch. Skillung) erfüllt irgendwie einen Zweck.


----------



## Tanknix (13. März 2008)

Die vorurteile gegen die meisten Skillungen stammen aus der Pre-Bc Zeit, da waren diese in vielen fällen auch berechtigt, heute allerdings nicht mehr und wenn ich den mist lesen muss gegen Hunter und Retri Palas dreht sich mir der Magen. Hunter spielen viele, aber nur wenige beherrschen diesen, das selbe mit einem Vergelter.


----------



## Magicdwarf (13. März 2008)

Also zu dieser Diskussion muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Jede Klasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Wenn das einzige auswahlkriterium der angerichtete Schaden ist, na dann gute Nacht.
Es gibt diverse Attribute, die für die einzelne Klasse spechen. So hat der Vergelter seine Siegel, Aura, die Pala-Buffs, die dem Raid Vorteile bringen. Dafür macht er selbst weniger Schaden. Na und?
Dass ein Warri weniger Schaden macht, dafür aber Platte trägt und nicht so schnell aus den Latschen kippt wie ein Schurke, bleibt irgendwie auch unbeachtet. Dass er notfalls mal kurz tanken kann, wenn der Tank grad gefeart oder sonstwo is, is ja auch egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solche Diskussionen sind absolut sinnlos. Beschäftigt euch mal mit den Fähigkeiten der Klassen und schaut net nur aufs DamageMeter. Ich steh da prinzipiell ganz unten, dafür beim Heal ganz oben. Solange die Gruppenzusammensetzung dazu geeignet ist, das angestrebte Ziel zu erreichen, ist doch alles in Ordnung, oder? 

Just my 2 cents.

Gruß Magicdwarf


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Zu den vergelter Palas:
Ich war zwei, drei mal mit einem (auf Stufe 67 ca., so wie ich) vergelter Pala in HdZ1. Da war ich eigentlich immer #1 auf' em dmg Meter. Und dies mit Abstand.
Jedoch gegen den hatte ich 0 Chance. Der machte echt übelst Dmg. Also schnorrt net so scheisse über Palas, wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erustan (13. März 2008)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Wunder mich gerade echt dass so oft Vergelter-Pala genannt wird. Ich schnetzel mich als Vergelter im PvE prima zurecht, ihr könnt's wohl alle nur nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genauso wie Dudu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (13. März 2008)

dooley schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> und an alle anderen ihr seht zb vergelter kaum in raids weil sie noch immer mit den vorurteilen zu kämpfen haben der vergelter wurde sehr gut gepusht und ist schonlange wieder raidtauglich .
> Ich selbst skille ab und an ma auf vergelter (hab des equip dazu) und musss mich net verstecken im damage da ich immer sehr weit oben mitmische.
> ...


 
 /sign mehr gibt es da nicht zum berichten

 vergelter pala ist sehr schwer richtig zu spielen....


----------



## Higgi (13. März 2008)

Hallo ich habe mir durchlesen was ihr so alles geschrieben habt

Und mir ist aufgefallen das fast alle nur auf Vergelter usw. rumhacken
und da muss ich sagen ich spiele selber Vergelter und muss sagen ich wahr schon auf aufm
DmgMeter 1# aber ich bin ja noch nicht 70 aber ich weiß das man als Vergelter Skill braucht
um richtig Dmg zu machen...

Und ich finde keine Klasse ist unnützt


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (13. März 2008)

Higgi schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir durchlesen was ihr so alles geschireben habt
> 
> Und mir ist aufgefallen das fast alle nur auf Vergelter usw. rumhacken
> und da muss ich sagen ich spiele selber Vergelter und muss sagen ich wahr schon auf aufm
> ...


 
 in deinem lvl bereich war ich immer erster mit mein vergelter pala auch über andere vergelter palas... wobei der equip änlich war


----------



## Higgi (13. März 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> in deinem lvl bereich war ich immer erster mit mein vergelter pala auch über andere vergelter palas... wobei der equip änlich war



daran sieht man mit Skill kommt man weit.
Aber es gibt leider viele Spieler die schlechter erfahrungen mit Vergelter hatten
und sie deshalb nicht mitnehmen...
aber man sollte allen eine Chance geben das ist meine Meinung


----------



## [DM]Zottel (13. März 2008)

Ein Spieler der seine Klasse mit entsprechener Skillung nicht beherrscht. 

Es ist ganz egal was du bist oder wie du geskillt bist. Wenn du verstehst zu spielen, holst du mehr raus als der große Teil der sogenannten IMBA Klassen. Es ist einfach so, 80% der Spieler nutzen das Potential ihrer Klasse gar nicht, somit kannst du immer besser sein, egal was du bist, wenn du willst.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Higgi schrieb:


> daran sieht man mit Skill kommt man weit.
> Aber es gibt leider viele Spieler die schlechter erfahrungen mit Vergelter hatten
> und sie deshalb nicht mitnehmen...
> *aber man sollte allen eine Chance geben das ist meine Meinung*




./signed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa (13. März 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!


lol? mit equip machste mehr dmg als dämo und affli zusammen


----------



## Blah (13. März 2008)

Seh ich anderst als Vergelter.

Ich muss ab und zu den 2ten Tank für kurze Zeit übernehmen. ich buffe die Gruppe zusätzlich und gebe Auren die ich wechseln kann im Kampf und schütze die Stoffies mit SDS. Oder gebe den Notheiler aus.

Ich bin sehr nützlich geworden im Raid, ich tu Sachen, für die der Holypala keine Zeit hat.

Ich bringe mehr Support als der Holy selbst.

Aber viele Raidgruppen unterschätzen das. Große erfolgreiche Raids verzichten meist ungern auf Vergelter.

Aber es gibt halt auch wenig Vergelter die ihre Klasse spielen können.


BTW STUFU


----------



## Nyak (13. März 2008)

Wenn ich meine Erfahrungen als Hunter rückwirkend betrachte, muß ich diese als eine oder sogar als beste PvE-Solo-Klasse einstufen. In Raids dagegen sieht es eher schlecht aus, gibt es nichts zum 'Einlullen' oder muß nichts aus der Luft geholt werden, dann scheinen Hunter eher überflüssig.

Letzteres war auch der Grund, daß ich mit WoW aufgehört habe. Ich war fast über drei Jahre lang als Hunter unterwegs und dies auch mit Überzeugung. Meine Spielzeit habe ich aber letztendlich nur noch damit verbracht einen freien Hunterslot in einer Gilde zu finden. SSC/TK waren einfach ein Drama und kaum hatte man Hoffnung auf Besserung, da löste sich die Gilde wieder auf.

Ich denke allerdings, daß man im PvE alle Klassen gut gebrauchen kann, sofern sich ein fähiger Spieler dahinter verbirgt.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. März 2008)

K43N schrieb:


> sinnlos fred da alle klassen wenn sie gut gespielt/eingesetzt werden sinnvoll sind auch irgendwelche skillung die man vielleicht nicht sofort versteht deswegen kommts auch immer auf die umstände an und auf das equip etc natürlich auch



/zustimm

muss auch sagen das ich schon vergelter und melee schamis in gruppe hatte und besser durch ne ini gekommen bin als mit dotlocks oder wasweisich für "oberimbasuperpveklassen"
deswegen threat sinnlos da alles seine guten und schlechten seiten hat und jeder seinen teil zu einem erfolgreichen run beitragen kann

also

/weiterdiskutieren


----------



## CharlySteven (13. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> /zustimm
> 
> muss auch sagen das ich schon vergelter und melee schamis in gruppe hatte und besser durch ne ini gekommen bin als mit dotlocks oder wasweisich für "oberimbasuperpveklassen"
> deswegen threat sinnlos da alles seine guten und schlechten seiten hat und jeder seinen teil zu einem erfolgreichen run beitragen kann
> ...



sollange hier diskutiert wird braucht man nciht zu schließes, man schleißt eh erst wenn man entweder total vom thema abkommt oder sich alle wie wild beleidigen (ich sehe hier nix von beiden)
und wenn dich das trotzdem stöht... WERDE MODERATOR!


----------



## PickelBee (13. März 2008)

Ich bin schonmal froh, das niemand mehr den Shadow-Priest für unnötog hält! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber um ehrlich zu sein ein Shadow ohne Segen der Rettung ist nur halb so gut, denn ich für meinen Teil bin ohne Buff in jeder Inni oder in Kara nach wenigen Sekunden an der Aggro-Grenze^^.
Was aber gar nicht geht sind Druiden die auf Katze geskillt sind und auch nur dafür Equip haben!


----------



## Immanis (13. März 2008)

Im allg. finde ich dass KEINE Klasse Unnütze sein kann, weil wenn man genau bedenkt und die Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten einer jeder Klasse in Betracht zieht ist jede Klasse "Wichtig" - Ja genau: WICHTIG!!!
Da jede Klasse irgendwo nen Support hat der ihm selber vl. weniger bringt aber anderen um so mehr kann man nicht sagen welche im PvE unnütze ist, zbsp.: Der Enh.-Schami mit den geskillten Totems und seinen Buffs die sich auf die Gruppe auswirken wenn er Crittet(kA, wie die jetzt heissen - ich spiele einen Ele.-Schami), der Pala mit den Siegel und Buff's wie SdK, SdM, SdW, usw,..., der Warlock und Shadow mit deren Flüche/DoT's was den Schaden der Caster erhöhen (kA wie die genau heissen)der Shadow auch noch mit Mana/HP-Reg, der Dudu mit seiner Crit-Aura, der Mage mit INT-Buff, der Schami im allg. in der Not bzw. wenn's wirklich Eng wird kurz mitheilt, der Ele.-Schami seine "GEILEN" Totem's hat was den Spell um +101 erhöt, den Crit und Hit um 3% erhöt(ok 3% sind nicht viel aber Versuche das mal mit Equip zu bekommen - wird schwer werden, und 3% sind 3%),Mana-Totem oder der Jäger mit seiner Aggro-Umleitung und seiner AP-Aura,  ich könnte lange so weiter schreiben aber Überlegt selbst mal was jede Klasse Euch bringt!
Der einzige was nichts bringt ist der Schurke(egal welche Specc) da der nicht Buffen kann, keine Auren oder änliches hat ausser seinen DMG bzw. seine DPS die andere Klasse zwar nicht erreichen diese DPS aber mit gesamt Schaden dank des Supportes anderer Klassen locker übertrumpfen, was jetzt nicht heissen soll dass der Schurke unnütze ist, hab damit nur gemeint dass er von der Seite was ich jetzt aufgezählt habe keinen Nutzen hat!

Edit: Wer meint ein Destro-Warlock sei im PvE unnütze der sieht sich mal genauer diese Klasse an weil das meines erachtens die einzig WAHRE PvE-Skillung, ein DoT'er braucht nicht wirklich Skill ausser 1,2,3,4,5 zu drücken auf der Tastatur und das wars und der DMG ist Vergleichsweise mit selben Equip beider Skillung auch noch lange nicht der selbe wie bei nem Destro


----------



## CharlySteven (13. März 2008)

@Immanis du hast die 15% mehr feuerschaden beim fire-mage vergessen wenn er 5mal versengen draufgehauen hat


----------



## Immanis (13. März 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Seh ich anderst als Vergelter.
> 
> Ich muss ab und zu den 2ten Tank für kurze Zeit übernehmen. ich buffe die Gruppe zusätzlich und gebe Auren die ich wechseln kann im Kampf und schütze die Stoffies mit SDS. Oder gebe den Notheiler aus.
> 
> ...



Und SORRY aber auf dieses Comment muss ich mal was sagen, ganz besonders auf diesen Satz:"Aber viele Raidgruppen unterschätzen das. Große erfolgreiche Raids verzichten meist ungern auf Vergelter"

Ich kenne nur WENIGE bis GARKEINE Erfolgreichen Raidgruppen die Vergelter im Endcontent haben da das was der Vergelter kann der Holy und Deff-Pala auch können, den Schaden was der Vergelter macht ist einfach zu Gering anstatt ihn gegen nen Warlock oder Mage bzw. Shadow zu tauschen, es ist die Erfahrung was ich gemacht habe wesegen ich so spreche nicht diese "Argh, Pala macht keinen DMG" Einstellung, er macht einfach im Vergleich zu 15 anderen im Raid zuwenig DMG und der Support bieten Holy und Deff Pala genauso, Bis SSC/TK kann man ihn Gut einsetzen aber in MH und BT wird er wieder ersetzt da man seine Spielweise wieder ändert um den Content gerecht zuwerden noch dazu das Equip was einem veranlasst leichte änderung an der Skillung vorzunehmen wodurch man widerrum anders Agiert, kurz gesagt = Im endcontent wird der Vergelter überflüssig! Wie gesagt ich spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## Rojan (13. März 2008)

najo, ich find im raid nen ms krieger ziemlich überflüssig.
macht oftmals weniger schaden (bzw ist größerer wutproblematik ausgesetzt) als n fury und kann nicht wirklich mehr. warum also nich lieber den slot mit nem fury belegen?
ne lasereule ist durch die critaura recht interessant für caster, ich weiss allerdings nich ob die 5% support für 4 andere den verlorenen slot wieder wettmachen. gibt eh zu wenig eulen um in jedem raid eine zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kann also sagen das es sinnvollere und wenig sinnvollere klassen gibt, aber nutzlos ist eigentlich keine.
ich muss auch meinen vorrednern rechtgeben die was mit "die meisten holen eh nich alles aus ihrem char raus" gesagt haben: war mit meinem magiertwink raiden (ssc/tk), auf 0/0/61 gespecct (fullfrost, suboptimal eigtl) und top3 im schaden. aber das mit der halbherzigkeit is eh n anderes thema.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxir21 (13. März 2008)

MS Krieger.

Weniger support als ein Vergelter und auch weniger DMG

Vergelter ersetzt einen Schattenpriester und macht mehr Schaden


----------



## champy01 (13. März 2008)

Princ schrieb:


> dolchschurke ( ist tot , leider )



Wo lebst Du denn ? CombatDagger sind "DIE" Bosskiller schlecht hin, kein anderer Char macht an Bossen soviel Schaden wie CDs. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal....

Es gibt "KEINE" unbrauchbare Klasse, je nach Raidbesetzung sind alle Klasse wertvoll auch Vergelter Palas. Die braucht man nicht primär wegen dem dmg sondern wegen dem Gruppensupport. Geht mal ohne Palas in Raids da kriegen die DDs das kotzen ohne SDR, SDK.


----------



## Dummbirne (13. März 2008)

*Es gibt keine "unbrauchbare" PvE Klasse!
Es gibt NUR PvE "unfähige" Spieler!*

Jeder der primär im PvE Bereich unterwegs ist, weiß wie man seinen Charakter skillt, ausstattet, die Items richtig sockelt und in welcher Situation welche Fähigkeit eingesetzt wird, um max. Damage aus diesem Char. rauszuholen.
Es ist klar, dass es natürlich Hybrid-Klassen gibt, die niemals Top 1-3 DD´ler sind, da sie den Raid nicht nur dadurch unterstützen, dass sie die Mobs bis nach Meppen zermöbeln, sondern dass sie dazu eine Support Funktion (Siegel, Totems, Aura..wat auch immer) haben.

Daher muss man halt den Raid auch anders aufteilen:
- Tanks
- Healer
- Damage Dealer
- Damage Supporter

Ich selber spiele je nach Lust und Laune meinen Schurken mit Combat-Dagger oder Combat-Sword Skillung und bin (bisher) immer Top DD´ler gewesen.
Ich kann auch nix anderes als Damage rauszurotzen.
Ich buffe nicht, ich bewirke keine Wunder.... sondern ich halte nur meine DPS über Stunden konstant oben xD
Aber ich freue mich über jeden Support, der dieses noch steigert (Warri Geschreie, Häßliche Totems, Dudu Buffs + 5% Krit Aura, etc.)
Und so ergänzt man sich zu einem Team, dass gemeinsam etwas erreichen kann !


----------



## Sicarcio (13. März 2008)

MS krieger 
zu wenig dmg 
zu kleinen suport 
nich raid tauglich
.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. März 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> sollange hier diskutiert wird braucht man nciht zu schließes, man schleißt eh erst wenn man entweder total vom thema abkommt oder sich alle wie wild beleidigen (ich sehe hier nix von beiden)
> und wenn dich das trotzdem stöht... WERDE MODERATOR!



ahh da is wohl jemand mit dem falschen fuß aufgestanden, schönen guten morgen der herr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  brauchst mich nich gleich dafür rumzmaulen, locker bleiben der tag hat grade erst angefangen
also immmmer locker bleiben


----------



## CharlySteven (13. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahh da is wohl jemand mit dem falschen fuß aufgestanden, schönen guten morgen der herr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mich kotzt das nur an das immer welche /closed schreiben müssen^^

oder "man is dieser thread dumm" oder ähnliches....

bin selber admin eines forums und ich kenne dieses problem zwar nicht so extrem wie hier aber naja...


----------



## Tally (13. März 2008)

Es gibt im PVE keine unnützen Klassen! Es gibt nur leider jede Menge Spieler, die kaum Ahnung von ihrer eigenen Klasse haben, aber trotzdem der Meinung sind, alles über die Fähigkeiten anderer Klassen und deren Eignung für Gruppen/Raids zu wissen. Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt ne Menge unnütze Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wird mal von irgendjemand - vielleicht sogar schriftlich in Form eines der beliebten Guides - behauptet, das ein Boss nur so zu legen ist und nicht anders, alle glauben es, verbreiten es weiter und schon gibt es Klassen oder bestimmte Ausrichtungen von Klassen, die fast nirgendwo mehr mitgenommen werden.

Dabei habe ich schon Gruppen gesehen, die angeblich  in der "Idealbesetzung" waren und trotzdem gnadenlos den Hintern voll bekommen haben. Weil zumindest ein paar der Spieler  ihre "idealen" Chars eben nicht wirklich beherrschten.  Ja, auch ich habe natürlich auch ein paar dieser Vorurteile gehabt, z.B. habe ich mal geglaubt, dass man ohne Magier nicht durch die Dampfkammer kommt. Man kommt, sehr gut sogar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin letztens mit 2 Jägern (1 Beastmaster, 1 Scharfschütze), einer Schattenpriesterin, einer Heilpriesterin und einem Schutzpala locker und leicht da durch spaziert, ohne einen Wipe, ja sogar ohne einen Toten! Dabei waren 2 der teilnehmenden Chars nur Twinks und nicht sonderlich gut ausgerüstet. Aber alle 5 Spieler kannten sich sehr gut, haben öfter schon zusammen in Instanzen und auch in Kara gespielt (teilweise mit anderen Chars). Alle waren in der Lage, die Fähigkeiten ihrer Chars in vielleicht nicht so übliche aber erfolgreiche Taktiken umzusetzen. Auch andere Klassen verfügen über Crowd Control - Fähigkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Thema hier ist so überflüssig und oberflächlich wie ähnliche Themen dieser Art (die beste Klasse, die beste Heilklasse etc.), denn die Antwort auf all' diese Fragen ist dieselbe: Es kommt auf den Spieler dahinter an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah, gerade einen meiner Vorposter gesehen:



> ne lasereule ist durch die critaura recht interessant für caster, ich weiss allerdings nich ob die 5% support für 4 andere den verlorenen slot wieder wettmachen. gibt eh zu wenig eulen um in jedem raid eine zu haben tongue.gif


Lasereule? Hehe, den Spitznamen für uns Moonis kannte ich noch nicht. Aber zu deiner Anmerkung: Eine Druide, der was auf sich hält (und freundliche Helfer hat), geht Anzu hauen, um die schnelle Fluggestalt zu kriegen. Da bekommt man auch noch ein Relikt, mit der man als Mooni einen Crit-Support von 9% liefert. Damit liegen manche gut ausgestatteten Magier bei einer Critchance von 25-30%, zumindest bei uns. Und was heißt hier verlorener Slot, tztz? Eine Druiden im Raid zu haben, besonders einen guten Mooni, ist niemals ein verlorener Slot. Abgesehen vom üblichen (GdW, Battlerezz, Anregen) kann ein kluger Mooni bei Bedarf auch ein sehr effektiver Aushilfsheiler sein. Denn mit der entsprechender Ausrüstung und einer klugen, nicht ganz so "moonilastigen" Skillung kann eine Eule locker einen höhere Heilbonus haben als ein Baum. Wenn sie dann noch gerne heilt und das nicht als Strafe empfindet (so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann ist das in der ein oder anderen Situation schon mal der Schlüssel zu Erfolg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. März 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> mich kotzt das nur an das immer welche /closed schreiben müssen^^
> 
> oder "man is dieser thread dumm" oder ähnliches....
> 
> bin selber admin eines forums und ich kenne dieses problem zwar nicht so extrem wie hier aber naja...




ich hab dohc gar nich geschrieben das der threat dumm ist also bleib mal locker, du musst echt n prob haben wenn du einfach leute anmaulst ich habs nich böse gemeint also ruhig bleiben und den tag genießen auch wenn man in der schule ne schulaufgabe o.ä. schreibt oder der chef blöd kommt immer ruhig bleiben dann wirds trotzdem n schöner tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (13. März 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Vergelter ersetzt einen Schattenpriester und macht mehr Schaden



lawl l2p ... shadow: manareg/lifereg für die komplette gruppe,nette cd's und super für lange bosskämpfe ...
pala (vergelter):eine aura,burst damage und die blasen (meist unnütz im pve)

so der pala hat mehr burst damage aber wer ein wenig skill hat,weis,dass konstant anhaltender schaden viel wichtiger ist als nen oom gehender burst bubbleman ... oO hier wird man immer aufs neue geschockt


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. März 2008)

Schön selbstdisqualifizierend sind die Beiträge in denen die Unbrauchbarkeit an dem (angeblich) fehlenden Damage festgemacht wird. 
Riecht immer so so leicht nach DMG-Meter Kiddies

Ein Vergelter Pala, der den Tank unterstützt in dem er z.B in ner schwierigen Situation auf den Heiler aufpasst (und das auf Grund seiner Fähigkeiten selbst in Hero sehr gut kann) ist mir 100x lieber als ein dümmlich crittender Mage, hinter dem ich als Tank ständig herlaufen muss.

(Bitte das dümmlich bezieht sich auf den Spieler hinter dem Mage nicht auf die Klasse, hab selber nen 70er Mage)


----------



## Lexort (13. März 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> lawl l2p ... shadow: manareg/lifereg für die komplette gruppe,nette cd's und super für lange bosskämpfe ...
> pala (vergelter):eine aura,burst damage und die blasen (meist unnütz im pve)



Guten Morgen, vieleicht ist Dir schon aufgefallen das ein Retripala alle Siegel aufrecht erhalten kann die auf einem Boss sind, was heißt +3% Crit für alle DDs im Raid, Mana- und Lifereg-.

Darum erst informieren dann blubbern.


----------



## Lantana28 (13. März 2008)

Hi Leutz,

Meiner Meinung: Raid unnütz sind in der Regel, PvP geskillter Spieler da die nicht an notwendigen DPS kommen. z.B. IceMage mit 17/0/44 Skillung.

Ansonsten: 2Handschamanen, sowie DemoHexer.


Mal dagegen da hier soone Nützlichkeit von manchen spielern auseinander genohmen wird.
Manche Klassen werden im Raid nur für suport angelegenheiten genutzt, z.B. Schattenpriester (meist für manareg in Heilergruppen) oder Enchanter Schamanen (oft zum totemtwisting)

Mfg Lantanah, Lothar, KDL


----------



## Tirkari (13. März 2008)

An alle, die meinen, ein Off-Krieger sei sinnlos (MS, ok, mag sein, weils ja eher PvP-Skillung ist, aber gab hier ja auch einige, die Furys für sinnlos halten):
Ein oder zwei Furys gehören einfach in 25er Raids mit rein, weil an manchen Stellen 4-5 Tanks gebraucht werden, nimmt man aber nur Deffs mit, reicht der Schaden nicht. Und weil das, was da getankt werden muß, dann nicht alles Bosse sind, sondern entweder Trash oder Boss-Adds, reicht auch ein Fury-Krieger, um den zu tanken. Beispiele: die 5 Adds bei Maggi, die man zuerst umhauen muß, die Adds von Hydross, die Adds von Maulgar (der Heiler), die Adds von Karathress (wieder der Heiler, evtl auch das Pet), ...


----------



## alchilèes (13. März 2008)

Keleron schrieb:


> Um mal ne Antwort zu geben. Ich denke nicht, dass es überhaupt eine unbrauchbare Klasse gibt.
> 
> Soviel erstmal zu meiner meinung zum Krieger. Aber um eine für mich überflüssige Klasse zu nennen nehme ich mal den Druiden. Alle Formen alle Farben. Wieso? Ich mag sie nicht. Keine Diskussion ich mag Druiden einfach nicht.



der druide ist aber mal sowas von sinnvolle klasse, fehlt ein heiler np druide, fehlt ein tank der druide machts, fehlt ein dd huhu druide,
egal welche klasse in einer gruppe/raid fehlt der druide kann sie ersetzen.
eher überflüssig ist der furorkrieger, er tankt nicht macht zugegeben ne menge schaden hat aber keine aggroreduce und somit immer wieder das problem wenn er alles gibt den mob am arsch zu haben und dann fällt auch ein furorkrieger sehr schnell auf die nase zumal sie oft schwere rüssi oder sogar leder tragen und der rüstungswert da nicht besonders hoch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lantana28 (13. März 2008)

@Vorposter MS-Krieger sind sinnlos? Ganz ehrlich Slam-Ms_warri macht deutlich mehr schaden als ihre Plattenschurken Kollegen. NICHT JEDER MS-WARRI IST GLEICH PVP, man die Skillung auf PvE Verändern.


Mfg lantanah, Kdl, Lothar


----------



## Kordula (13. März 2008)

wie schon einige meine Vorposter erwähnt haben gibt es keine richtig unnütze Klasse.
Es ist immer wichtig wie man spielt und das Equip darf man auch nicht ausser acht lassen da dieses Spiel sehr Item lastig ist.

Palas werden im allgemeinen bissl schlechter gemacht als sie sind.

Sie sind auf jeden Fall sehr gute Tanks und als Heiler auch recht gut

Fakt ist auch das sie sehr gute Buffs haben die die Gruppe unterstützen und stärken

Der King ist nicht der wo als erste in der Damage Liste steht sondern einer der seine Fähigkeiten so einsetzt das er der ganzen Gruppe nützt.

PVE ist nun mal ein Zusammenspiel und die Kräfte von allen müssen sinnvoll eingesetzt werden das es zum Erfolg führt.


----------



## Tirkari (13. März 2008)

Lantana28 schrieb:


> @Vorposter MS-Krieger sind sinnlos?


Falls du mich meintest:
Hab gesagt: "mag sein, daß diese Variante eines Off-Kriegers sinnlos ist" und nicht "ja, ist so", soll heißen, ich weiß es nicht, viele sagen es, daß sie es sei, weil halt eher PvP-Skillung, ich kenne mich da aber nicht gut genug aus, um das zu bestätigen oder zu widerlegen.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. März 2008)

alchilèes schrieb:


> der druide ist aber mal sowas von sinnvolle klasse, fehlt ein heiler np druide, fehlt ein tank der druide machts, fehlt ein dd huhu druide,
> egal welche klasse in einer gruppe/raid fehlt der druide kann sie ersetzen.
> eher überflüssig ist der furorkrieger, er tankt nicht macht zugegeben ne menge schaden hat aber keine aggroreduce und somit immer wieder das problem wenn er alles gibt den mob am arsch zu haben und dann fällt auch ein furorkrieger sehr schnell auf die nase zumal sie oft schwere rüssi oder sogar leder tragen und der rüstungswert da nicht besonders hoch ist
> 
> ...



äh du hast noch ne nen furor gesehn der seine klasse auch spielen konnte oder??


----------



## Lantana28 (13. März 2008)

@tirkari Okay gut dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden; aber ich kann dir sagen das es auch eine PvE Variante des MS-Warris, nennt sich Slam-Warri


Mfg Lantanah, Lothar, KdL


----------



## Thalveas (13. März 2008)

Wie schon oft gesagt wurde, NEIN es gibt keine unnütze PvE klasse.
Jede hat ihre vor und nachteile.. der einzige unterschied is der spieler selbst!!

Achso.schurken gehören meiner meinung nach auch nach oben..

Schadensklasse schlechthin.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (13. März 2008)

Alle PvP equippten/geskillten Klassen, ohne Manareg ohne Trefferwertung sind in Raids sinnlos, und gehören in die Arena oder ins BG. 
Bitte verschont uns im PvE. 
Wir hatten neulich nen PvP-Schurken ohne Trefferwertung dabei, der machte ähnlichen Schaden wie mein Pet ...^^

Im Allgemeinen haben es Nahkämpfer in WoW immer schwerer, weil in World of Castcraft, nunmal viele Situationen die Melees eher benachteiligen. 
Trotzdem kann jeder, in einer bestimmten Konstellation nen guten Job machen. 

Jeder Klasse ist auf irgend eine Art und Weise durch eine andere weitgehend ersetzbar. 
Es gibt bei jedem Boss ne andere Idealbesetzung.


----------



## champy01 (13. März 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Vergelter ersetzt einen Schattenpriester und macht mehr Schaden



Vergelter glänzen durch Support nicht durch Schaden. Ein Shadow vom dmg her mit einem Pala zu vergleichen das ist schon eine Beleidigung des Shadows.

Ich merk schon das ist voll die Expertenrunde hier.


----------



## FZeroX (13. März 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Vergelter glänzen durch Support nicht durch Schaden. Ein Shadow vom dmg her mit einem Pala zu vergleichen das ist schon eine Beleidigung des Shadows.
> 
> Ich merk schon das ist voll die Expertenrunde hier.




da merk man schon, das du noch nie nen anständigen vergelter gesehn hast!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. März 2008)

das ist genau das problem jeder kennt nur seine klasse und dann vll noch seinen twink und dann kommt der tellerrand, und dann is natürlich noch jeder n experte der alles über jede klasse weis, und ich nehm mich da nich mal aus.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

hmm, würd sagen nen Deffkrieger mit Healstoff equip, aus nur Int und Healbonus.

einfahc ne recht sinnlose diskussion, es ging denk ich aber eher darum, daß man die Klasse ermitteln will, die bei ihrer bestimmten SKillung, und guter Spielweise relativ wenig Sinn macht fü PvE

ich würd mal sagen Holy Priest, da ne ganze Reihe Sahcne im Baum ziemlich fürn Arshc sind und unbrauchbar, den mixt man nun mal am Besten mit disziplin.


----------



## Derrty (13. März 2008)

Keleron schrieb:


> Um mal ne Antwort zu geben. Ich denke nicht, dass es überhaupt eine unbrauchbare Klasse gibt.
> 
> Um gleich beim Furor Krieger anzufangen:
> Viel Rüstung und viel Schaden. Nicht so viele Crits wie Schurken, fallen aber beim ersten hauer nicht gerade um.
> ...




Dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen^^

1. Ein Fury krieger braucht nicht mehr als 35% Crit chance, da er dann immer im Schlaghagel. Das heisst so wie Zerhächseln beim Schurken, nicht zu vernachlässigen ist der dual Mungoose proc den jeder Fury Krieger haben sollte.
Der Fury Krieger hat dann auch noch die möglichkeit duch ein Makro schnell ein schild anzulegen und in die Verteidigungshaltung zu wächseln und Schildwall anzumachen, so das wenn der MT stribt man genug zeit für battle rezz hat und den Raid retten kann.

2. In jedem Raid gehört ein MS krieger, eben wegen MS. Jedoch machen sie deutchlich weniger schaden als alle anderen Klassen. Egal wie gut sie equipt sind. Jedoch is der Debuff unersetzbar^^

3. Def Krieger sind schon imba, aber man darf die anderen 2-4 Tanklassen vergessen. Pala, Dudu, und dann für ein paar bosse hexer, mage, Jäger... Bei Manchen bossen Zahlt sich der Dudu weit aus besser aus als der Krieger, jedoch wird das von vielen Gilden nicht wargenommen.


----------



## Nostradama (13. März 2008)

Hafuku schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen das dmgpala auch net unnütz sind
> :X
> 
> waren letztens kara
> ...



Hust wenn da die reihenfolge vom DMG Meter sein soll dann hat der Verstärker keine ahnung vom Spielen oder scheiss Klamotten an und wen der Jäger auf Platz 5 is mach der definitiv was falsch nen verstärker mit Skill und equip bei eurer zusammenstellen da steht generell ganz oben schlägt sich allerhöchstens noch mit dem Jäger um den 1 Platz doch wenn der Furor Krieger da oben steht dann ist der entweder der best equipte Char in dem Raid gewesen oder der rest hat kein plan vom spielen


----------



## champy01 (13. März 2008)

FZeroX schrieb:


> da merk man schon, das du noch nie nen anständigen vergelter gesehn hast!



Ich sehe genügend. Davon ab wer auch nur ein Hauch einer Ahnung von den Klassen hat wird auch von alleine drauf kommen.


----------



## Spankey (13. März 2008)

lol...

Dümmlicher Threat.

Jede Klasse mit egal welchem Skill ist nützlich.

Sicherlich kann man jetzt auf diverse Klassen rumhacken. Doch immerwieder sieht man hier ja, dass jede Klasse mit jedem Skill und jeder Waffe Vorteile hat.

Um mal auf Vergelter und Verstärker mit 2H zu kommen.

Ich selbst habe bis 64 nen Vergelter gespielt. Dmg war ordentlich. Rüssi war ordentlich. Hey, n Pala kann heilen. Sicher kommt nicht soviel Dmg rüber wie bei nem Schurken oder Hexer/Mage. Dafür hällt er n bissl mehr aus und fällt nicht instant um. 

Shami mit 2H. Habe ich zeitlang gespielt. Inzwischen aber auf 2 1H. Der Dmg wenn krit und windfuryprocc ist enorm. 


Und wie schon so häufig erwähnt. Wenn man mit seiner Klasse und dem jeweiligen Skill umgehen kann, wird man wohl kaum unnütz sein.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Spankey schrieb:


> Shami mit 2H. Habe ich zeitlang gespielt. Inzwischen aber auf 2 1H. Der Dmg wenn krit und windfuryprocc ist enorm.



nur das ein shamy mit ner 2h ins PvP gehört und nicht in ne ini. (spiele selbst ne PvE Shamy)


----------



## Tanknix (13. März 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Ich sehe genügend. Davon ab wer auch nur ein Hauch einer Ahnung von den Klassen hat wird auch von alleine drauf kommen.



Ich werd mal bei gelegenheit nen screen vom sw-stats machen und dir zeigen was die raushauen können an schaden. Nur weil dir viele "pseudo-retris" begegnet sind, heist es nicht das sie keinen schaden machen im allgemeinem. Und da werden selbst deine shadows mehr als blass vor neid.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (13. März 2008)

sinnloseste PvE klasse also hmmm....

Ich sage jetzt einfach mal ganz klar Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest MM geskillt)

Liegt bei mir einfach daran dass ich MMs nich mag xD


LG

EDIT: Wer mal einen Reti-Pala dmg machen sehen will...

Der schaut sich DAS hier an http://youtube.com/watch?v=JTj0V_WE25Q Part 2 am besten auch noch


----------



## The Anvil (13. März 2008)

HolyDoreen schrieb:


> ahja also richtet sich deine meinung & aussage nur nach leuten die ihre klasse net spielen können, cool!




Du hast gar nichts verstanden^^^
Ob die leute nun ihre Klasse spielen können oder nicht ist zweitrangig. Wie sie ihre Klasse einsetzen ist wichtig.


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

The schrieb:


> Du hast gar nichts verstanden^^^
> Ob die leute nun ihre Klasse spielen können oder nicht ist zweitrangig. Wie sie ihre Klasse einsetzen ist wichtig.



wer sie ned spielen kann kann sie auch nicht richtig einsetzen. Stells auf dieselbe stufe dann isses ok.


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Shamy > All

So einfach ist das.. egal wo.. Wer's nicht glaubt bekommt haue.. :>


----------



## Rojan (13. März 2008)

Oh Tally, sry...ich wollte dich nicht beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde, wenn ich mit meinem Magier unterwegs bin, Lasereulen absolut praktisch. Ich war nur zu faul um die 5% mathematisch zu belegen. Aber rein nach Gefühl klingt das wenig.
Bei 9% siehts natürlich wieder anders aus, vom BR, Anregen etc. ganz zu schweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (13. März 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> EDIT: Wer mal einen Reti-Pala dmg machen sehen will...
> 
> Der schaut sich DAS hier an http://youtube.com/watch?v=JTj0V_WE25Q Part 2 am besten auch noch



Wir reden über PvE, aber du hast Recht, Griffin ist schon einer DER Palas schlechthin gewesen. 
Aber wie einige Leute schon geschrieben haben: Das Vorurteil das Palas keinen Schaden machen kommt aus der Pre Tbc Zeit, als es noch berechtigt war, denn da bot der Retri Baum so gut wie nichts. Mittlerweile ist der Retri ein guter DD, wenn der jenige der hinterm Pala sitzt auch noch Skill hat und ingame nen WF-Totem vom Shamy kriegt, ist er sogar einer DER DD überhaupt (hab letztens noch ein schönes Vid gesehen, Pally auf Platz 2 im Bt). Und was einige meinen von wegen "imba burst und danach kein Mana mehr", ich kann nicht sagen das ich Manaprobleme habe (Nein, ich muss auch keinen Manapot auf CD halten).


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!


Bist wohl immer hinter dem Destro im Damage-Meter oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (13. März 2008)

Mick1888 schrieb:


> rofl ^^ bin destro warlock und hab im PvE UND PvP KEIN probelm^^
> 
> Also stimmt bei deiner aussage was nicht^^


 ahhhhhhhhh hilfe, in seinem post war ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



destro warlock ist wohl eine/die beste dmgdealer klasse im pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (13. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Und da werden selbst deine shadows mehr als blass vor neid.



rofl, das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Hör mir blos auf mit Palas sind Imba DDs sonst bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen vor lachen.


----------



## alchilèes (13. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh du hast noch ne nen furor gesehn der seine klasse auch spielen konnte oder??



doch der hatte sogar ne möglichkeit seine aggro ruckzuck auf null zu setzen *seelenstein*

spass beiseite sicher gibt es ne menge die ihren char spielen können nur ist auch denen nicht möglich in einem raid ihr ganzes potential auspielen zu können weil ihnen eben die chance zu aggrokontrolle seitens blizz nicht mitgegeben wurde


----------



## humanflower (13. März 2008)

Eigentlich wurde doch bisher alles gesagt oder?
Jede Klasse ist im PvE mehr oder weniger Sinnvoll, wenn derjenige der sie spielt genug Skill hat.
Also warum kann man hier noch Diskutieren... ich raffs net o.O


----------



## infadel (13. März 2008)

Nur der ist Sinnlos der keine Skills hat...


----------



## Todeshieb (25. März 2008)

Ich finde den Vergelter Pala besonders interessant - den Character hab u.a. auch

1. Er kann zweimal stunnen
2. Sich selbst heilen, Flüche, etc. bannen
3. Unverwundbar machen mit Gottesschild
4. Die Gruppe buffen
5. Teilt mächtig Dmg aus

War mal in einem 3:3 Arena mit 1 Vergelter (ich), 1 Holy Pala und 1 Schutzpala. 84:2 Siege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KOgu (8. April 2008)

Ganz klar der Eleschami und der Vergelter.
Beide habe kaum Supportfähigkeited die nicht auch ein anderer hätte und sind durch fehlendes Eq im High-End-Content auch damagemäßig zu schwach.

@ Todeshieb (War mal in einem 3:3 Arena mit 1 Vergelter (ich), 1 Holy Pala und 1 Schutzpala. 84:2 Siege):
Im 3n3 sind sowohl Retripala als auch der Eleschamane (wenn er nicht im Focus steht) durch ihren (teilweise) abartigen Burstdamage sehr stark.
Kleiner Tipp: probier mal Ele, Retri, Heal (etwas was eher gefocused wird als der Ele)


----------



## Shênya (8. April 2008)

KOgu schrieb:


> Ganz klar der Eleschami und der Vergelter.
> Beide habe kaum Supportfähigkeited die nicht auch ein anderer hätte und sind durch fehlendes Eq im High-End-Content auch damagemäßig zu schwach.



*hust* fast verschluckt. Wie war das? Ein Wunder, dass Du healshamy nich auch noch aufgezählt hast..
Soll ich Dir verraten warum dem nicht so ist, oder kommst Du selber drauf, weshalb Deine Aussage inkorrekt ist?


----------



## Magothia (8. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Jeder Klasse hat ihren Sinn und Zweck! 
Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Person an, die an der Steuerung sitzt ;P
Was nützt ein Porsche, wenn man ihn nicht ausfahren kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (8. April 2008)

Ich denke ein "gwendolan" ist am unnützlichsten im Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. April 2008)

Ne Frage:

Wieso sind Dolchschurken und Meucheln-Schurken unnütz?Habe das mehrere Male gelesen


----------



## Galadith (8. April 2008)

Also, wie hier auch schon sehr oft erwähnt ist der 2h Melee Schami die wohl unbrauchbarste PvE Klasse, nicht unbedingt Klasse, aber ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (8. April 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!



hä?? woher hassu den einfall?


----------



## Kolamar (8. April 2008)

Sinnlose! Jede Klasse ist zu gebrauchen.


----------



## ReWahn (8. April 2008)

mmn sind retripalas (hab bis jetzt nur einmal einen erlebt der ordentlich dmg gemacht hat, und der hatte t5 equip, rest der gruppe war kara / blau equipped, und er hatte kaum vorsprung vorm hexer) das unnötigste was es in nem raid gibt. allgemein ale pvp geskillten chars in raids sind unnötig.... und ja, retribution IST ein pvp baum...


----------



## Kengo (8. April 2008)

Hab mir nicht ganz alles durch gelesen aber wenn ich schon wieder seh: Vergelter Paladin kommt es mir schon wieder hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vergelter machen üblen Schaden,auch im PvE,wenn man den Pala spielen kann. Zudem hat er Aura der Heiligkeit die geskillt jeden (!) Schaden um 2% erhöht,dann hat er noch Buffs und kann notfalls noch Heilen!

Vergelter keinen Dmg war früher,viel früher,nur leider gibt es das alte Vorurteil heute noch =/


----------



## Nélu (8. April 2008)

Unbrauchbarste Klasse.. hmm... Gwendolan schätz ich mal!

Schon wieder so ein Thread indem es darum geht, wer cool ist und wer nicht -.-  ! 

Was sollte der Grund sein, dass Blizzard eine Klasse erstellt, die in einem Bereich (PvE oder PvP)  unbrauchbar ist??    Leute, denkt mal ein wenig nach bevor ihr nen Thread erstellt.

Wie viele sinnlose (sinnvolle wären einfacher zu zählen) werden noch das buffed Forum besudeln? Wann erreicht b1ubb die 5000-Beitragsgrenze?   Das sind die Fragen die einem interressieren!

LG  Nílu


----------



## FELLINGA (8. April 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Schon mal von einem guten Vergelter gehauen worden? Wenn nicht hol das mal nach - du sagst nie wieder, dass Vergelter unnütz sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ging um PvE oder?^^


Ansonsten denk ich auch das jeder seine daseinsberechtigung  im Raid hat.


----------



## Schwuuu (8. April 2008)

hmm denke das die unbrauchbarsten klassen wirklich vergelter palas und ms warris mit 2H....dafür sind es aber ziemlich gute PvP klassen ist halt ne ansichtssache


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2008)

Keleron schrieb:


> Um mal ne Antwort zu geben. Ich denke nicht, dass es überhaupt eine unbrauchbare Klasse gibt.
> 
> Um gleich beim Furor Krieger anzufangen:
> Viel Rüstung und viel Schaden. Nicht so viele Crits wie Schurken, fallen aber beim ersten hauer nicht gerade um.
> ...



Wie man sieht hast du keine Ahnung vom Krieger...
Fury: Mehr Wut, enormer DMG-Output(ohne Aggrocap durchaus > Rogue), Critwerte im Endgamecontent liegen bei Warri und Rogue ca. gleich auf(30 - 32%)
MS-Warri(33/28 RAID-specced): kriegt ohne WF teilweise Wutprobleme auf grund der tatsache, dass er nur eine Waffe und davon eine sehr langsame nutzt. 4% mehr Meleeschaden für den ganzen Raid(Blood Frenzy), kommt mit WF durchaus an den Fury ran, bietet aber nebenbei noch Supportfunktion.

Ein MS-Krieger kann für den Raid, besonders wenn viele MeleeDDs bzw. Hunter um Raid sind durchaus mehr als der Standard 17/44 Fury bringen.

Vergelter Palas sind ähnlich wie Schamis Supportmaschinen! Sie geben durch die geskillte Vergeltungsaura mehr DMG auf alle Klassen, refreshen durch den Crusaderstrike sämtliche Richturteile, die beim Pull z.B. auf den Mob aufgebracht werden(Manareg, Lifereg etc.). Ein Vergelter, kann mit guter Meleegruppe(WF!) ein sehr guter DD sein, unterschätzt sie nicht!

Jede Klasse hat seine Daseinsberechtigung im PvE!


----------



## Lori. (8. April 2008)

Moonkin, ganz klar!

DMG-Pala macht zwar nicht viel DMG, aber
+ Palabuff
+ Mana/HP/3%Crit-Judgement
+ Zur Not kann er Heilgear anziehen und bissl mitheilen.


----------



## tp_ (8. April 2008)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wie man sieht hast du keine Ahnung vom Krieger...
> 
> Jede Klasse hat seine Daseinsberechtigung im PvE!



Ich lerne in jedem Raid was neues von den verschiedenen Klassen, nur scheinen hier viele immer alles schon zu wissen - zumindest denken sie es, und haben auch wenig Lust neue Erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
Zum Krieger - der hat auch Buffs, und nicht mal so schlechte - für die Nahkämpfer machen die oft mehr als 10% ihrer HP aus, und so mancher Schurke wird aufgrund des Debuffs der Krieger einen Bosskampf überlebt haben - aber das geht neben Seelenstärke und SDK immer ein wenig unter.


----------



## Shurycain (8. April 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Ish tippe auf vergelter-Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde ich auch sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrael12 (8. April 2008)

Also ich glaube auch das jede Klasse seine Darseinberechtugung hat im PvE hat, ausser einer , dies ist der Disziplin Priester.Ich hab die Typen wirklich noch nie außerhalb der Arena gesehen.Wenn ich mich irre korriegiert mich ruhig.


----------



## Apex (8. April 2008)

ganz klar der schurke, was kann der groß ? RICHTIG! NICHTS!

kann werder tanken, noch dmg machen, nicht mal heilen kann er...

obwohl neee, netmal agro ziehen...des kann er auhc net..

hmm da war doch was... ach ja... zum sterben sind se auch zu schlecht^^
feiges pack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (8. April 2008)

Kengo schrieb:


> Hab mir nicht ganz alles durch gelesen aber wenn ich schon wieder seh: Vergelter Paladin kommt es mir schon wieder hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vergelter machen übel schaden... aber alle anderen Ds machen mehr... und haben auch support (ap ruf vom warri, geskillt blutraserei, totems vom schami, ap buff vom jäger, regg vom shadowpriest,... ist ales vergleichbar (ie meisten davon imho sogar besser) as der support eines retripalas... retribution ist ein pvp baum. punkt.


----------



## B.CA$H (8. April 2008)

ich denke auch mal das der Vergelter sehr schön austeilen kann!!!!

auch wenn Palas nicht so beliebt sind wegen ihrer "Bubble"fähigkeit
so wie ich das sehe haben Jäger z.b auch die "Pet" fähigkeit ^^
oder der Schurke mit "verstohlenheit"
Irgendwo hat jede Klasse eine Spezielle fähigkeit
und diese können sie auch in Raids sehr gut verwenden ^^


----------



## chinsai (8. April 2008)

meiner meinung nach --> gibtb es net
alle klassen sind gut wenn sie von jmd gespielt werden der die auch spielen kann


----------



## 481Nummer1 (8. April 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!



uff -.- 0/21/40 (also zum großteil auf destro) ist mit abstand die beste pve-skillung für wl´s!


----------



## Sercani (8. April 2008)

Keleron schrieb:


> Soviel erstmal zu meiner meinung zum Krieger. Aber um eine für mich überflüssige Klasse zu nennen nehme ich mal den Druiden. Alle Formen alle Farben. Wieso? Ich mag sie nicht. Keine Diskussion ich mag Druiden einfach nicht.


Das sollte auch kein emotionaler Thread sein. Und zu der Frage: Die hatten wir schon oft und immer kam dasselbe raus: KEINER IST UNNÜTZ!


----------



## stylow (8. April 2008)

ganz klar... moonkins


----------



## Khalar (8. April 2008)

also ich finde keine klasse ist unbrauchbar jede hat vorteile , jede nachteile und im 25er raid sollte jede klasse mit entsprechender skillung vorhanden sein.

Meiner meinung sind feral eule retri und verstärker in jedem raid dabei sein , da diese klassen einfach am meisten support bieten....


----------



## RazZerrR (8. April 2008)

hi

also es sieht so aus.. für nen raid brauch man nen tank, dd und healer
und jede klasse gehört einer dieser 3 kategorien zu also sind alle klassen gleichwichtig


----------



## Crâshbâsh (8. April 2008)

Ich höre so oft 2h Schami hier...

Also wenn man einen Schami hat und Verstärker ist und dann nicht weiß das nur 2 1h Waffen das wirklich wahre sind dann tut der jenige mir echt leid ...


----------



## lord just (8. April 2008)

also ne unnütze klasse gibt es nicht, weil jede klasse verschiedene skillungen hat. 

ne unnütze skillung gibt es aber auch nicht, da jede skillung pve tauglich ist. ein demo-hexer kann zur not auch mal nen mob tanken usw. 

man muss die klasse mit der entsprechenden skillung einfach spielen können. 

nen retri-pala macht auch im pve viel schaden und hat buffs und ist somit nicht unnütz, auch wenn retri jetzt mehr ne pvp skillung gworden ist.

ne klasse ist nur unnütz, wenn sie jemand nicht spielen kann.

jede klasse und jede skillung hat vor- und nachteile und je nach situation gibt es halt auch bessere klassen oder skillungen, wodurch die klassen und skillungen aber nicht unnütz werden.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (8. April 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> ganz klar der schurke, was kann der groß ? RICHTIG! NICHTS!
> 
> kann werder tanken, noch dmg machen, nicht mal heilen kann er...
> 
> ...



schurken und kein dmg? schurken und hexer teilen sich im end-content immer die ersten plätze!


----------



## RazZerrR (8. April 2008)

Khalar schrieb:


> Meiner meinung sind feral eule retri und verstärker in jedem raid dabei sein , da diese klassen einfach am meisten support bieten....



lol spielste nen dudu oder was? was bieten denn eulen für nen support?


----------



## Sospita (8. April 2008)

Gwendolan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren welche Klasse mit skillung für Euch den geringsten Nutzen im Pve hat. Es geht mir sowohl um 5 er (hero) Instanzen als auch um 10/25 Raids. Dabei geht es mir nich (so) um die Gruppenzusammenstellung.
> 
> ...



Holy Priests.
Looten alles was sie  niet- und nagelfest ist, sogar Dolche ^^
Können nicht spielen, ärgern die Gruppe oder den Raid. 
Sind Zicken, die sofort zum Ruhestein greifen, wenn es nicht in ihrem Sinne läuft. 
Fahren riesen Sprüche im TS.
Wissen alles besser

*grübel: Hab ich was vergessen*
Ah: und wollen immer pullen.


----------



## RazZerrR (8. April 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> schurken und kein dmg? schurken und hexer teilen sich im end-content immer die ersten plätze!


haste schonma was von nem fire mage gehört, die machen im end content mit sicherheit mehr als schurken


----------



## RazZerrR (8. April 2008)

Sospita schrieb:


> Holy Priests.
> Looten alles was sie  niet- und nagelfest ist, sogar Dolche ^^
> Können nicht spielen, ärgern die Gruppe oder den Raid.
> Sind Zicken, die sofort zum Ruhestein greifen, wenn es nicht in ihrem Sinne läuft.
> ...


sind aber nunmal die besten heiler was is denn ein raid ohne priest


----------



## Cithian (8. April 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!


ich tippe ma spielst mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum ich darauf komm? 

mages beschwern sich immer über unseren dmg output und erblassen mit dem ihren ^^ zumindestens die meisten

zum thema:

eigentlich gibts keine unbrauchbare klasse da gut gespielt jede klasse eine bereicherung ist. leider beschränken sich viele auf vorurteile ala oom-kins , nodmg-pala, onlyheilschamis. liegt also letztendlich am raid und den gilden selber. man kann aber deshalb net sagen wer unbrauchbar ist und wer nicht weil alle haben ihre vorteile und damit auch wieder verbundene nachteile


----------



## Black Muffin (8. April 2008)

Die unnützeste Klasse ist...

...im Raid wohl der Waffen-Krieger


----------



## Sleepin Master (8. April 2008)

Keine Klasse ist unnütz....solange man sie spielen kann.

Wer hier meint, VergelterPalas können nix.....haben keinen Plan^^

Ich ziehe so manchen Pala einem Tank vor.....haben einige bei uns in der Gilde bzw Raids...und die sind scheisse geil^^ Geiles Teil.............


----------



## Eothren (8. April 2008)

mh nutzlose klassen gibt es viele:

-> vergelter-priest
-> gebrechen-Schami
-> Treffsicherheits-Schurke 
-> und am schlimmsten is der Gleichgewichts-Pala...

ne wie schon oft gesagt, kann man alles mehr oder weniger erfolgreich
spielen, hauptsache der Spierler hinter dem Avatar hat Skill!

so far,
Eo


----------



## Vup (8. April 2008)

Meiner maßgeblichen Meinung nach ist der Schurke (zumindest) in PvE die sinnloseste Klasse,seit BC, egal mit welcher Skillung. Schlösser knacken hat schon was an sich, aber dafür gibt's ja auch Ingi's.


----------



## Schneelilie (8. April 2008)

Definitiv Off-Krieger. Ausser Damage können sie nichts auch das eher mässig, da kein Agro-Reduce Fähigkeiten vorhanden sind.

Ein Feuer-Magier ist bei allem ausser Feuer-Immunen Mobs ziemlich Manasparrend und DPS lastig. Wobei das von einem Arkan-Eis-Magier durchaus getoppt werden kann. Schurken können neben schaden fahren und ihre Agro im Zaun halten auch unterbrechen (jop im Endgame sehr wichtig) und sind somit gar nicht mal so unfähig.

Übrigens Thema Moonkin: Setzt mal den Moonkin in eine Gruppe mit einem Holy-Paladin, ArkanEis-/Feuer-Mage, Shadow-Priester und Elementar-Schamanen und schau zu wie die DD's Zahlen raushauen die nicht mehr amtlich sind und der Paladin von Oom nichts mehr bemerkt sogar bei 15 Minuten Kämpfen.

Im Endeffekt macht es die Gruppenzusammenstellung wie nützlich eine Klasse im PvE ist, ausser eben Off-Krieger. Der ist, egal was er tut, als Off-Krieger zwar eine Damage-Maschine aber gerade mal so nützlich wie ein Retri. Der letztere ist sogar nützlicher mit seiner Damage-Aura + für alle DD's Crit auf dem Mob, der Möglichkeit zu rezzen, sich zu opfern, Handauflegen und etlichen Buffs.

So Long, Flöckchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (8. April 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> uff -.- 0/21/40 (also zum großteil auf destro) ist mit abstand die beste pve-skillung für wl´s!


die aber auch erst ab t5 content sinn macht voher ist die gebrechensskillung im deutlichen vorteil , sollte man dazu sagen.


----------



## NarYethz (8. April 2008)

meiner meinung nach der schurke, da er der einzige dmg dealer is der die gruppe nicht buffen oder verstärken kann. Schami hat totems, hexer hat GS/Soulstone, mage hat diverse buffs, dudu auch, pala auch, jäger hat auren und manche kampfbuffs, shadowpriest hat auch buffs. deswegen bin ich der meinung schurke is am unpraktischten, der macht zwar dmg, aber das kann jede dd klasse, drum bin ich immernoch dafür, dass der rogue ne fähigkeit bekommt wie solch eine die ich mir bereits schon mal überlegt hab:
"Pakt der Schattenrettung; 15min Abklingzeit; Benötigt 1 Schattenpartikel - Der Schurke zieht einen befreundeten Mitspieler in die Schatten und nimmt ihn so aus dem Kampf während der Schurke von den Schatten verschlungen wird und stirbt. Der befreundete Spieler wird 10sek in Unsichtbarkeit versetzt, besitzt in dieser Zeit weder Manaregeneration noch die Fähigkeit attacken zu wirken. Des weiteren erhält der betroffene Mitspieler nach 5min 2500 Schattenschaden, auf Grund des dunklen Pakts mit den Schatten, die ihren Tribut fordern."
sowas in der art hätte ich mir gedacht.. is ne Art Ankh oder Seelenstein und der Schurke hat wenigstens ne zusätzlichen Nutzen während des Raids.. sowas fänd ich schön ^-^
MfG euer Learic


----------



## Cithian (8. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Definitiv Off-Krieger. Ausser Damage können sie nichts auch das eher mässig, da kein Agro-Reduce Fähigkeiten vorhanden sind.


dann kennst du definitiv die falschen off-krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zugegeben es gibt nicht viele die ihr dasein wirklich beherschen


----------



## RyniaUnda (8. April 2008)

Im Grunde ist der Thread recht sinnlos und eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht antworten, aber leider reichte mir schon die erste Seite an Antworten um meine 2 cents dazu zuschreiben:

1.) Destro-Warlocks sind ab T5 meist einen Tick stärker als Demo und Affliction. Da es ab HdZ3 nur noch wenige Items droppen, die einem Affliction und/oder Shadowdamage-Demo-Lock helfen und auserdem die Mobs in besonderen BT meistens Schattenressi haben, tut sich ein Destro leichter hohen Schaden zufahren
2.) Vergelter können höllischen Schaden fahren, bei langen Kämpfen sinkt aber ihre DPS recht stark. In HdZ3 und BT liegen sie aber im Vergleich zu SSC und Auge sehr weit vorne, da es genug Dämonen gibt gegen die sie glänzen wie kaum eine andere Klasse. Aber selbst wenn es keine Dämonen gibt, schadet es keinem Raid einen Vergelter mitzunehmen, da diese die Gruppe mit Buffs und Debuffs gut unterstützen können
3.) 2h-Verstärker sind eigentlich seit BC so gut wie ausgestorben. Ihre DPS liegt gute 10% unter einem 2x1h-Verstärker. Sogesehen ist ein 2h-Verstärker ein Klasse die man eigentlich "nur" aus Stolz und Verliebtheit spielt. Im PvP sind diese aber trotzdem nicht zu unterschätzen, aber meist eher nur für Massen-PvP gut geeignet ... aber das ist hier nicht das Thema
4.) Dolchschurken sind tot? Interessante Aussage. Seit dem letzten Patch sind Dolchschurken bei gleich gutem Skill der Spieler und ähnlichem Equipment der Chars den Schwertschurken gleichgezogen. Der Unterschied ist einfach der, dass einen Dolchschurke (zB mit Verstümmelungs-Kampfskillung oder Verstümmelungs-Blutungsskillung) doppelt so anstrengend ist zuspielen, als ein Kampfschurke. Weiters hat der Dolchschurke bei manchen Skillungen das Problem zu overnuken, doch auch das ist mit der richtigen Skillung steuerbar. Ich raide selbst recht selten mit meinem Schurken bei Gruul und Kara mit und hatte bis jetzt kein Problem bei der DPS eines Schwert-Kampfschurken mitzuhalten.
5.) Krieger. Nun da scheiden sich die Geister. MS-Krieger sind in der richtigen Gruppenzusammenstellung echt die Hölle, aber sie neigen gerne dazu zu overnuken, während der Fury eine besser kontrollierbare DPS fahren kann. Persönlicher Erfahrungswert: MS ist für Raiden eher nicht zugebrauchen und (leider) meist einem Fury vorzuziehen.

Allgemein gesprochen:

eine wirklich unnütze Klassen(-skillung) gibt es nicht. Ich habe Raids erlebt, die gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben mit möglichst vielen unterschiedlichen Skillungen und wieder andere die sehr "klassisch" vorgehen. Ich hab persönlich auch das Gefühl, dass Blizz jeder Skillung seine Raidtauglichkeit geben will. Oder kann sich noch wer erinnern wieviele Shadows, Vergelter, Moonkins, Ferals, Elementarschamis, usw ... früher in den alten Raidinstanzen gegeben hat?


----------



## LiangZhou (8. April 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> ganz klar der schurke, was kann der groß ? RICHTIG! NICHTS!
> 
> kann werder tanken, noch dmg machen, nicht mal heilen kann er...
> 
> ...




Hey....nur weil ich zweimal vanishen und "Feiges-kein-dmg-einsteck-skills" habe sind wir nicht feige! Nur empfindlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt bin ich weg,da kommt ne Ratte *bibber*

Zum Thema: Keine Klasse ist unnütz


----------



## 481Nummer1 (8. April 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Ich höre so oft 2h Schami hier...
> 
> Also wenn man einen Schami hat und Verstärker ist und dann nicht weiß das nur 2 1h Waffen das wirklich wahre sind dann tut der jenige mir echt leid ...



die reden denke ich von 2-handwaffen, da man das öfter im pvp sieht aber für pve eben unbrauchbar ist


----------



## Shibbey (8. April 2008)

> Um gleich beim Furor Krieger anzufangen:
> Viel Rüstung und viel Schaden. Nicht so viele Crits wie Schurken, fallen aber beim ersten hauer nicht gerade um.
> 
> Waffen Krieger:
> ...



toll, der fury warri fällt nich beim 1st hit um, dann aber beim 3ten...
also is das auch egal, denn wenn der def tank die aggro verliert oder gar stirbt wird dein fury krieger den auch nich lange weitertanken


----------



## RazZerrR (8. April 2008)

@ RyniaUnda

alter es gibt leute die anscheinend wow studiert haben und ihr ganzes wissen in WoW foren präsentieren müssen das zu einer einfachen frage welche die unnützlichste klasse ist mit so einem roman zu antworten anstatt einfach zu sagen das jede klasse wichtig is aber nein er schreibt in jedem satz wörter die ein noob ehh nicht verstehen würde und der der den thread gestarted hat is ein noob sonst würde er so einen gammligen thread nicht machen aber du kennst dich mit wow aus n1


----------



## Annovella (8. April 2008)

"Meiner Meinung nach der DMG Pala und Verstärker Schami mit 2h Waffe ohne Melees :-D"


Hmm, ich kenne Vergelterpala die zerklopfen alles in BT usw., genauso wie Meleeshamis einfach nur GEIL sind in einer Meleegrp(Windfury und so-> schonmal n Hasteschurken mit Twinbladesprocc/Windfury/Slicendice/Hastetrank/heldentum gesehen? 5000dps++ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Jede Klasse hat seine vor und nachteile, sinnfreier Thread

/closed pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (8. April 2008)

Cithian schrieb:


> die aber auch erst ab t5 content sinn macht voher ist die gebrechensskillung im deutlichen vorteil , sollte man dazu sagen.



naja geht...bei gruul war ich mit der skillung vor allen magiern und was sons noch dabei war (auch gebrechenshexer) und ein anderer destrowl war 2ter


----------



## 481Nummer1 (8. April 2008)

Cithian schrieb:


> die aber auch erst ab t5 content sinn macht voher ist die gebrechensskillung im deutlichen vorteil , sollte man dazu sagen.



naja geht...bei gruul war ich mit der skillung vor allen magiern und was sons noch dabei war (auch gebrechenshexer) und ein anderer destrowl war 2ter


----------



## Neotrion (8. April 2008)

damn... was haben alle gegen Vergelter-Palas? Die machen übelst DMG in PvE wie auch in PvP....
warscheinlich habt ihr einfach mal gehört, dass pala keinen schaden machen und ihr Glaubt es noch!

habe z.b. ein 24er pala, auch vergelter.... ratet mal wer in den Ini's auf dem DmG-Meter meisst zu oberst ist...


----------



## EnemyOfGod (8. April 2008)

Es gibt einfach keine unbrauchbare Klasse.... oO


----------



## Hellstríke (8. April 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und weiß deshalb nicht ob es schon jemand erwähnt hat aber der retri (Vergelter) Pala ist genau so sinnvoll wie jede andere Klasse ... er erhält nen Siegel aufrecht das jeden Heilt / Mana regeneriert oder  + 3% Krit gibt der den Mobb angreift und durch die geskillte Aura gibs auch nochmal 2%mehr dmg für die Gruppe ... hinzu kommt das er auchnoch relativ gut dmg macht...kann am Spieler liegen aber Hunter und Rouge zieht man schon manchmal ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





lg. Hellstríke


----------



## KOgu (8. April 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> *hust* fast verschluckt. Wie war das? Ein Wunder, dass Du healshamy nich auch noch aufgezählt hast..
> Soll ich Dir verraten warum dem nicht so ist, oder kommst Du selber drauf, weshalb Deine Aussage inkorrekt ist?



Schieß los!
Die Buffs die ein Vergelter hat ... hat auch jeder Holy.
Die Totems kann auch ein Resto stelln. Naja das einzige Totem das nur Eles können ist wenigstens zu gebrauchen... ABER das ändert nichts daran, dass man höchstens 1-2 Eles in den Raid mitnimmt da sonst der Damage verloren geht.


----------



## dejaspeed (8. April 2008)

Mag zwar sein aber dafür fehlt einen resto die fähigkeit entfesselte wut und verbesserte Totems skillt der auch nicht.


----------



## humanflower (8. April 2008)

EnemyOfGod schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keine unbrauchbare Klasse.... oO



/sign
Jede Klasse hat im Pve ihren Nutzen und ihre Vorteile!


----------



## Big Tank (8. April 2008)

Verstärker sind meiner meinung nach nicht sinnlos, schonmal an die effekte gedacht die bei crits ausgelöst werden?

VErgelter Pala haut denke ich auch dmg raus, hab von dennen sowieso nicht viel ahnung, aber denke schurken hauen da mehr raus .

Mag Schurken einfach mehr deshalb die denkensweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (8. April 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> damn... was haben alle gegen Vergelter-Palas? Die machen übelst DMG in PvE wie auch in PvP....
> warscheinlich habt ihr einfach mal gehört, dass pala keinen schaden machen und ihr Glaubt es noch!
> 
> habe z.b. ein 24er pala, auch vergelter.... ratet mal wer in den Ini's auf dem DmG-Meter meisst zu oberst ist...




Kannst net mit raids vergleichen


----------



## nalcarya (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Meuchel Schurke


Meinst du damit eine 41/x/x Skillung oder Dolchschurken, die ja Meucheln benutzen, im Allgemeinen? Oo

Mit ersterem hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, da ich auf Cambat-Dagger geskillt bin, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass man damit viel schlechter als mit Combat-Dagger fährt. Und C-D ist wohl eine der stärksten Raid-Skillungen überhaupt - richtig gespielt zieht man als Schurke auch keine Aggro und hat somit gar nicht erst die Gelegenheit verfrüht im Staub zu liegen :>


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

most sinnlos klasse ever hmm .. ein heal geskillter druide der tanken muss ^^

gibt eigentlich keine sinnlosen klassen nur sinnlose spieler .. ich sag nur .. mach mal massenbannung ..
was ist das?

/-.-


----------



## Bignova (9. April 2008)

Ich habe selber nen 16/0/45 schurken,und muß echt sagen,der is im PvP genauso gut wie im Pve,immer nur dauerklick auf Blutsturz mit den beiden Schwertern und aus die Maus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was Palas angeht: habe noch nie nen Vergelter im Duell besiegt aber hol die in Inzen vom DMG her ein.


wie merkt man sich die 11880?
11 mobs 88 palas 0 kills
 *hust* xD


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. April 2008)

Ganz klar der Sinnlose Umfragen Ersteller mit einer 41/0/20 Debil/Unterhaltend/Nervig Skillung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bignova (9. April 2008)

hach ja...Massenbannung,für die die es nich wissen,"entfernt alle positivten effekte von freundlichen Spielern,und entfernt negative von den Mobs bzw. feindlichen Spielern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. April 2008)

jede klasses is im pve brauchbar wenn der spieler dahinter stimmt


----------



## cM2003 (9. April 2008)

Ich "hasse" Off-Krieger, von denen es leider viel zu viele gibt...
Machen relativ wenig Schaden (ja mit Schamis sind sie toll, ohne kannst du sie aber in die Tonne kloppen), haben keine tollen buffs, kein CC und bringens einfach nicht...

TDM z.B. würde ich nicht mit einem Off-Krieger gehen...


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Ich "hasse" Off-Krieger, von denen es leider viel zu viele gibt...
> Machen relativ wenig Schaden (ja mit Schamis sind sie toll, ohne kannst du sie aber in die Tonne kloppen), haben keine tollen buffs, kein CC und bringens einfach nicht...
> 
> TDM z.B. würde ich nicht mit einem Off-Krieger gehen...



sie geben mehr buffs als ein schurke .. und können tanken .. und dmg machen se auch

das was du meinst ist zomfg waffenspec <-- 2h waffen warris .. die bringen wenig dmg (zumindest wenn sie slam ned kennen)
fury warris sind gut


----------



## Kahadan (9. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sie geben mehr buffs als ein schurke .. und können tanken .. und dmg machen se auch
> 
> das was du meinst ist zomfg waffenspec <-- 2h waffen warris .. die bringen wenig dmg (zumindest wenn sie slam ned kennen)
> fury warris sind gut



stimmt 100% 


fury warris sind die besseren schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (11. April 2008)

Also unser Fury-Krieger hat mittlerweile sehr gutes Equip und ohne einen Schami hat er keine Chance im DMG... Mit Schami ist er ganz oben dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Schurken können deutlich mehr... Entrinnen im Notfall, Schattenmantel, stunnen, SAP usw...
Gruppentauglicher ist definiv ein Schurke, auch wenn der Krieger seine beiden Shouts hat...

Die einzige Berechtigung die der Offkrieger bei mir noch in Raids und Instanzen hat ist als Offtank. Ansonsten würde ich jederzeit auf ihn verzichten Oo Aber auf Schurken mal davon abgesehen auch ^^


----------



## screeeam (11. April 2008)

FZeroX schrieb:


> ich hab nen ms krieger der pre bc immer top 5 in den raids war beim dmg


ich hab nen mage der pre bc im pvp alles geonehitted hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelong (11. April 2008)

Wenn man den Thread liest, könnte man meinen die Leute schauen auf ihr DMG-meter und die Klasse die halt beim DMG am nächsten am Heiler ist, ist die sinnfreiste im PVE.

Mann kann das wie schon oft erwähnt nicht so verallgemeinern find ich. Jede Klasse mit egal welcher Skillung hat im PvE seinen Vorteil. Und man sollten dabei nicht zu sehr nach dem jeweiligen individuellen DMG Output gehen. Stellt ein Verstärker-Schami Beispielsweise in einer Melee orientierten DD-Grp seine geskillten Totems der Erdstärke und luftgleiche Anmut und haut sein Kampfrausch raus und wenn dann auch noch regelmäßig und brav die entfesselte Wut proct... na herzlichen Glückwunsch... dann geht der DMG der GRP hoch auch wenn der Schami selbst, wahrscheinlich nich an erster Stelle ist. 

... Nur ein Beispiel ...

Weil man selbst den meisten DMG gemacht hat, heisst es nicht unbedingt, dass man der nützlichste für die Grp war. 

Ich denke jeder der hier im Forum liesst, wird sich in einer 5-Mann Ini schonmal gedacht haben "Jetzt wäre ein Pala (oder welche Klasse auch immer) hilfreich" 

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Als Hordler kann ich behaupten, dass Blutelfinnen alein durch "Figur" wohl am meisten vom Kampfgeschehen ablenken... vieleicht gerade deshalb die unnötigste Klasse im Raid?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab gehört wegen des Flirtemotes der Blutelfinnen sollen schon ganze Raids draufgegangen sein, nur weil sie zufällig aktiviert wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg, Shelong


----------



## grimmgork (11. April 2008)

diszi priest ist die unbrauchbarste pve skillung/klasse


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (11. April 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> diszi priest ist die unbrauchbarste pve skillung/klasse


 
 gib lieber dein wow auf wenn du das hier schreibst....

 @offtopic

 ein shadow priest ist meistens irgend wo in die mitte von dmg meter aber das heisst auch nicht das es unbrauchbar ist nur weil der nicht so viel dmg raushauen kann wie schurken magier hexer fury usw

 jede klasse hat seine zwecke im raid und ja sogar vergelter hat sein zweck wobei der sehr selten im raids mitgenommen wird auch wenn der mit richtige skillung und equip sehr viel dmg raushauen kann.. warscheinlich mehr als ihr geglaubt hättet


----------



## Karoon (11. April 2008)

Also sry erstmal hab net alles gelesen nur bis seite 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber es gibt keine unnützen klassen is einfach so...wir haben sogar nen ms im raid der ordentlich power hat und der mittankt ect selbst ich als heiler tanke teilweise mit (da stept der bärXD)

ich persönlich würde mir mehr protpalas wünschen...ich gehe hin und wieder mit einem aus gilde und mit ihm hab ich ne hero in max 1h clear gut sie sind net für alles zu gebrauchen aber was solls wär ja auch schlimm oO

nur leider haben wir keinen vergelter im raid>.< nicht das es nicht genommen werden würde wir haben einfach keine und das find ich bissi schade weil pala´s ftw^^

so far und gn8


----------



## Sreal (11. April 2008)

um das dauernde "retri pala bäähh" mal zu beenden.

Die aufgabe eines Retribution palas ist es in erster hinsicht der Support. d.h. siegel auf den bossen, kleinere stuns bei trash mobs.. fears bei untoten/dämonen (mh ist da n gutes beispiel). Des weiteren ist die kombination Prot + Retri pala in einem raid eine extreem starke da der Prot durch die heiligkeits aura vom retri drei mal so viel aggro zieht und somit mehr dmg allgemein gefahren werden kann. Weiterhin kann der retri (nicht wie bei holys, da es sich hier etwas komplizierter gestaltet) gut seine schilder verteilen wenn mal wieder n schurke zu viel aggro zieht ;D. Dazu kommt noch die regel "ein pala mehr = weniger buff flame". Und als letztes darf man den mittlerweile beachtenswerten schaden des retri nicht verachten.

gut auf jeden raid trifft das nicht alles 100%ig zu aber ich denke ich habe hier mal die nützlichkeit des retris erleutert. 

und wenn ich mich selbst mal zitieren darf "unnütze klassen gibt es nicht, nur unnütze und gleichzeitig IQ schwache personen dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

so far,

mfg


----------



## Spankey (11. April 2008)

hatten wir schonmal.
es langweilt.

keine ist nutzlos.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (11. April 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> um das dauernde "retri pala bäähh" mal zu beenden.
> 
> Die aufgabe eines Retribution palas ist es in erster hinsicht der Support. d.h. siegel auf den bossen, kleinere stuns bei trash mobs.. fears bei untoten/dämonen (mh ist da n gutes beispiel). Des weiteren ist die kombination Prot + Retri pala in einem raid eine extreem starke da der Prot durch die heiligkeits aura vom retri drei mal so viel aggro zieht und somit mehr dmg allgemein gefahren werden kann. Weiterhin kann der retri (nicht wie bei holys, da es sich hier etwas komplizierter gestaltet) gut seine schilder verteilen wenn mal wieder n schurke zu viel aggro zieht ;D. Dazu kommt noch die regel "ein pala mehr = weniger buff flame". Und als letztes darf man den mittlerweile beachtenswerten schaden des retri nicht verachten.
> 
> ...


 
 /sign 

 90% wissen das garnicht, überanstrenge leute nicht >.<


----------



## Reeth Caldason (11. April 2008)

an sich is fast jede klasse mit jeder skillung gut.
k beastmaster hunter und demo wl find ich n bissi dumm.
bei dem rest...wenn man equip hat und seine klasse spielen kann sind se gut.
vergelter und melee schami können echt krass sein. die sollte man net unterschätzen. man muss se nur spielen können. können ebend einige net. nen fury warri is ne ziemlich kranke dmg klasse. eig. so die klasse mit dem meisten dmg...findfurytotem ftw...=)
lg reeth


----------



## Bongman (11. April 2008)

also erst überlegen eh man was sagt!
beastmaster macht mehr schaden als treffsicerheits und mit entsprechender skillung auch allein net zu verachten! 
Der is im PvE die stärkste klasse weil es gibt nich nur raids sondern auch solo-PvE! pet ran! alles draufhaun! nen 70er in 5 sek down! dazu noch miteinschüchtern und wildes herz komplett PvP-tauglich! also nir mehr bitte was gg Jäger! deren pets können in Bollwerk auch tanken! meins hat mit level 60 nen level 63er getankt und das ging super


----------



## Mantusek (11. April 2008)

Montanix schrieb:


> lol du nup ...
> 
> Warlock (egal welcher specc) > all !




hmmm bist zuwenig mit hexern unterwegs,so kommt es mir vor habe einen main als hexer und der wird gern mitgenommen in inis allein schon wegen dem wichtel buff(oder kannst du mal so eben auf 700 leben verzichten) desweiteren wegen dem seelenstein und den gesus 

also wer ist hier der *nup*


----------



## Göttlich (11. April 2008)

also mal ehrlich wenn eine klasse nichts bringen würde gäb es sie nicht .
ich habe nur die ersten 3 seiten gelesen und da hats mir den magen umgedreht die leute haben keine ahnung von online spielen geht zu irgendwelchen offlinespielen  oder ego shootern
von einer klasse die keinen schaden macht auf unütz zu gehen ist doch lächerlich schon mal was von dem wort supporter gehört 
bsp vegelter pala
er macht zwar schaden  aber nicht so viel wie andere klassen  mag sein aber schon mal seine skills mit getrachtet 
mit kreuzfahrerstoss hält er alle siegel aufrecht also zb man hat noch 2 heil palas mit der eine macht siegel des licht der andere der weisheit drauf und heilt dannach den ganzen kampf über der vergelter hält die aufrecht .
das heist jeder der den boss haut bekommt mit fast jeder 2 aktion die schaden macht ( auch dots zählen dazu)
rund 90 mana  und 120 leben wieder das heist zb.jeder mage  hexer oder sonst eine schadensklasse erhält alle 2 sec 90 mana rechnet das bitte mal auf nen 15 min kampf.
zu dem sein siegel des kreuzfahres das allen 3% mehr crit gewährt  egal ob Normale oder zauber angriffe 
bei einem outdoor boss  bei dem vielleicht 100 man draufhauen sind das auf den kampf gesehen eine emense steigerung des schadens bringt aber auch wa bei 25 man bossen.
aura der heiligkeit jeder heiligschaden um 12% erhöht diszi priester freut das und GANZ besonders nen tank pala  und immerhin noch allen andern schaden der gruppen mitglieder um 2% gesteigert nicht viel aber rechnet sich in langen kämpfen auch 

so haben alle klassen ihre vorzüge man darf nur nicht von ausgehen das man nun selbst den meisten schaden machen will


----------



## FermiParadoxon (11. April 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> habe z.b. ein 24er pala, auch vergelter.... ratet mal wer in den Ini's auf dem DmG-Meter meisst zu oberst ist...


Naja... Äh, hab auch ne 21er Paladina, die auf Prot geskillt ist und bin trotzdem meistens auf Platz 1. Oo
Könnte daran liegen, dass in den Lowlvl-Instanzen einfach alles so schnell tot ist, dass die DDs zu nichts kommen.
Aber klar, hab auch 70er Vergelter-Palas gesehen die ordentlich austeilten. Wobei ich einfach mal behaupte, dass das seeehr equipabhängig ist.


----------



## zificult (11. April 2008)

verstärler shamanen sind lahm


----------



## dejaspeed (11. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> verstärler shamanen sind lahm




Genauso wie dein Kommentar, in zukunft wird wohl kein enh mehr für sich ein agi oder wf totem stellen da kannst schauen wo dein Schaden ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (11. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> lol spielste nen dudu oder was? was bieten denn eulen für nen support?



Vielleicht solltest DU mal einen spielen um dir die Antwort selbst zu geben!

Moonkins geben z.B. eine Aura, welche die Zaubercrits der Gruppe erhöht.
Sie haben Anregen, können schnell auch mal n Heal raushauen wenns eng wird, Mal der Wildnis, Dornen etc. die Liste ist sowas von lang...



Agrael12 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube auch das jede Klasse seine Darseinberechtugung hat im PvE hat, ausser einer , dies ist der Disziplin Priester.Ich hab die Typen wirklich noch nie außerhalb der Arena gesehen.Wenn ich mich irre korriegiert mich ruhig.



Da liegst du aber völlig falsch! Diszi Priester ist zum leveln wie ich finde unschlagbar! Macht ähnlich viel Schaden, manchmal sogar mehr, als n Shadow und kann gleichzeitig besser heilen um in Inis als Healer zu fungieren! Außerdem nette Sachen wie reflektierender Schild, Int und Willenskraft Erhöhung, Zauberstab Spezialisierung etc. etc! 

Diszipriester werden wie Vergelter Palas vollkommen unterschätzt! Vielleicht weil kaum einer sie spielt und weiß wie gut die sind! Ich spiele einen und bekomme bei den meisten Mobs NULL Schaden ehe sie liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Klasse kann das schon von sich sagen?


----------



## Nershul (11. April 2008)

Es wurde schon alles gesagt eigentlich:
1. KEINE Klasse und KEIN Spec sind unnütz, sonst hätte Blizzard sie sicherlich nicht ins Spiel implementiert!
2. Ist der "Nutzen" einer Klasse/eines Specs auch grundsätzlich stark situationsabhängig:
-> Ein Schurke, an sich ein sehr guter DD, kann bei meleefeindlichen Bossen gegen die Range-DPS wohl kaum im "Penis-Meter" vorne stehen. Ist er jetzt deshalb direkt unnütz?! wohl kaum..
-> Ein Shadow-Priest, einer DER Supporter für alle Mana-Klassen, ist in kurzen, kaum mana-intensiven Kämpfen nicht sehr effektiv. Aber ist er deshalb gleich unnütz? eher nicht..

Nochmal für alle: *Es gibt KEINE unnütze Klasse oder Skillung!*
Alle haben ihre spezifischen Vorteile, die situationsbedingt einfach nur richtig eingesetzt werden müssen. Daher ist auch der Mensch/Spieler hinter dem Char ein viel wichtigerer Faktor, als die Skillung jemals sein wird.


----------



## skafds (11. April 2008)

Um als dizi priest mehr schaden zu machen als n shadow schonmal gar nicht, es sei denn der dizi hat s3 und der shadow noch nicht mal s1 voll


----------



## Arakon79 (11. April 2008)

skafds schrieb:


> Um als dizi priest mehr schaden zu machen als n shadow schonmal gar nicht, es sei denn der dizi hat s3 und der shadow noch nicht mal s1 voll



Hast dus getestet? Ich ja war vorher Shadow bin jetzt Dizi!


----------



## Viivelas (11. April 2008)

Die unbrauchbarste Klasse mit Skillung, hm schwer.
Meiner Meinung nach ein Schurke auf Heilung geskillt, mit allen anderen lässt sich was anfangen.


----------



## champy01 (11. April 2008)

Unbrauchbarste Pve Klasse ?

Es gibt keine !!!

-close- plz


----------



## Arakon79 (11. April 2008)

Seit wann kann man Schurken auf Heilung skillen? Das ist mir neu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katenga (11. April 2008)

rofl wieviele "kara-raider" hier rumlaufen und meinen sie hätten ahnung von dmg klassen...

"hunter macht kein dmg" und so sachen.... OMG wo lebst du denn? 

und in unseren 25er-raids ist ein eleschami auch regelmäßig 1-5 im dmg... je nach boss....


könnt mich total aufregen, wenn leute hier ankommen und meinen im pve content ihre pvp sachen vergleichen zu wollen... Hallo?! Was glaubt ihr wozu PVP/PVE Equipment getrennt wird? 

Manchmal denk ich echt die leute haben zuviel zeit und wollen einfach mal ahnungslose kommentare ins forum spammen, um die langeweile zu überwinden.... Kara ID gibts ja leider für diese Leute nur eine pro Woche... (pro char -.-) Schon bitter, wenn man die dann noch nicht mal cleart....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Froz3n1ce (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine der lustigsten diskussion die ich in letzter zeit mitlesen durfte ..

Es gibt keine unbrauchbaren klassen,jede hat vor und nachteile und es kommt häufig auf den boss an!
Bin ich unbrauchbar weil ich in Phase 3 bei Zul`jin nicht wirklich Dmg machen kann im gegensatz zu unseren Melees ?

*hust*

Flamemodus off


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

Wenn es eine sinnlose Klassenskillung gebe, dann müsste der Krieger, Pala etc. net vor manchen Inis umskillen. Wer schlau ist, informiert sich über die Inis und skillt entsprechend, dann gehen die Inis wie das Messer durch die Butter. Danach kann man für PVP etc wieder umskillen. Im 70er Bereich ist das weniger ein Kostenproblem. Entsprechend sollte man natürlich auch Ausrüstung in der Bank haben.


----------



## dejaspeed (11. April 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Da liegst du aber völlig falsch! Diszi Priester ist zum leveln wie ich finde unschlagbar! Macht ähnlich viel Schaden, manchmal sogar mehr, als n Shadow und kann gleichzeitig besser heilen um in Inis als Healer zu fungieren! Außerdem nette Sachen wie reflektierender Schild, Int und Willenskraft Erhöhung, Zauberstab Spezialisierung etc. etc!




Moment (nicht das ich gegen diszi Priester wettern will) was ist zum Teufel eine zauberstab Spezialisierung ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

> Moment (nicht das ich gegen diszi Priester wettern will) was ist zum Teufel eine zauberstab Spezialisierung ?




Wenn ich das erklären würde, müsste das Forum ab 18 sein.


----------



## Viivelas (11. April 2008)

Priester haben einen Skill mit dem sie den Schaden vom Zauebrstab erhöhen können.


----------



## warloc (11. April 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!




das stimmt nich ganz in inis stimmts so einiger maßen aber im einzel pve is der 2. bester (dämo is bester darin aber wiederrum der schlechteste für inis)


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

> Priester haben einen Skill mit dem sie den Schaden vom Zauebrstab erhöhen können.



Schaden nennt man das also.

Jo die Skillung bringt meiner Meinung nach nichts. Weil Zauber immer ncoh mehr Schaden machen als so ein Zauberstab.


----------



## Umaline (11. April 2008)

Bei Hydross ist Ele Schami auch ne SEHR starke dmg klasse /ironie off


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

> (dämo is bester darin aber wiederrum der schlechteste für inis)



Stimmt nicht. Wer sein Dämo-Hexer richtig spielen kann ist in Inis genauso gut. Auch in Raids. Es ist nur ein dummes Vorurteil, genau wie bei Vergelter-Palas etc. Ich spiele mit meinen Dämo-Hexer sehr oft in Inis und so eine Teufelswache, wenn die Gruppe es zulässt, ist sehr nützlich.


----------



## Soulsdeath (11. April 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach finde ich Demo Hexer so sinnlos im PVE weil dieser zwar dotet, aber die nicht den richtigen schaden aus den dots rausholt, zweitens die Teufelswache davorne nur so lange lebt bis vom Boss irgend ein Flächenzauber kommt und mann kann dieses Pet nicht richtig anleiten wo es stehn soll ergo kommt Pet zu nah gibs mal ein spalten und auch ade main tank also einfach sinnlos, Im PVP Bereich zieht es zwar anders aus mit der sorte Hexer aber das war nicht die Frage. Bevor mich jetzt irgendwer flämt das ich keine Ahnung hätte so ich bin selber Hexer.


----------



## Kiros0017 (11. April 2008)

Also ich kann ganz klar Sagen das Der RETRI Pala auch für Raid sehr geeignet ist. Wer das immer noch net glaubt. Learn to Play.

Wer nicht weiß wasn Retri Pala kann sollte mal schön die klappe halten.

Ich find Diszi Priester ist die unbrauchbarste Klasse im pve


----------



## Maximolider (11. April 2008)

natürlich kann ich als schurke heilen....mit verbänden...:-) sehr nützlich in einer inni....:-)

aber mal kurz zum thema,wurde schon alles gesagt,gerade die klassen die am meistem unterschätzt werden überraschen immer wieder,ich liebe es,mit palas in einer gruppe zu sein...:-)
und ja,auch(gerade) hunter überraschen immer wieder mit ihrem damage....

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Bignova (11. April 2008)

Kiros0017 schrieb:


> Ich find Diszi Priester ist die unbrauchbarste Klasse im pve


denkst du...ich mit meinem Diszi mache richtig Schaden,und zum heilen find ich den einfach super in ini´s!!!
durch den inneren Fokus zum beispiel kannste das was am meisten mana verschwendet manafrei einsetzen,mann nehme gebet der Heilung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (11. April 2008)

Seishirou schrieb:


> Es geht um PvE und wenn mich da ein Vergelterpala haut hat der was falsch verstanden^^
> 
> Im PvP sind die super, abgesehn davon dass sie Platte tragen, ne Angstblase haben und heilen können haun die uachnoch übelst DMG in kurzer Zeit raus!
> 
> Aber wenns dann an nen lvl 73 Elite (Raidboss) geht sieht die Sache meist anders aus, verglichen mit anderen Schadensklassen auf gleichem Equipstand siehts da eher mau aus...



Also im PVP holzt mein Pala sogut wie alles um was nicht gerade full S3 is und selbst die schaff ich (blase und so) ansonsten is bei mir Blase Tabu (flügel sind mir da wichtiger)
Duelle alles ohne Blase egal jetz auf PVP ^^

So ich Raide SSC/Auge als Vergelter wenn mal bedarf is steht auch Hyal und BT an aber selten.
Beim Trash drück ich DMG so viel das es reicht für die top5 meist immer Platz3 kommt drauf an.
Dann geht es zu den Bossen.
Solange ich schaden bekommen und geheilt werde drück ich 800 - 920 dps jeh nach crit bei mir mit dudu knappe 41% mit Shammy 44% (alles versteht sich fullbuffed) also mein Raid beklagt sich nich über zu wenig schaden weil ich halt immer vorn mit bei bin.
Es kommt halt viel auf Equip und Skill an beim Vergelter.
Aber die flamer gibts immer (aber damit leb ich nach 2 jahren Vergelter sein)

MfG

Seedian (Baelgun)


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

> Bevor mich jetzt irgendwer flämt das ich keine Ahnung hätte so ich bin selber Hexer.



Sagt aber nicht aus, dass du den spielen kannst. Also hast du doch keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil Du nicht weiß wie man mit nem Dämon-Hexer umgehen muss, welche Tricks und Kniffe es gibt und was man alles beachten muss, heißt das nicht, dass der im PVE sinnlos ist. 

Also ergo.. keine Ahnung von Dämon-Hexer, da du bestimmt nen Gebrechen-Hexer spielst. Stimmts?


----------



## Akium (11. April 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> 2. In jedem Raid gehört ein MS krieger, eben wegen MS. Jedoch machen sie deutchlich weniger schaden als alle anderen Klassen. Egal wie gut sie equipt sind. Jedoch is der Debuff unersetzbar^^



Soso... Der Debuff vom MS ist unersetzbar ? 

Schonmal was vom "gezielten Schuss" des Hunters gehört ? 

Der Debuff rechtfertigt nicht den minimalen Schadensoutput vom MS-Warri im Raid.


----------



## Antilli (11. April 2008)

warloc schrieb:


> das stimmt nich ganz in inis stimmts so einiger maßen aber im einzel pve is der 2. bester (dämo is bester darin aber wiederrum der schlechteste für inis)



Schon mal Dämo gespielt?



Soulsdeath schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach finde ich Demo Hexer so sinnlos im PVE weil dieser zwar dotet, aber die nicht den richtigen schaden aus den dots rausholt, zweitens die Teufelswache davorne nur so lange lebt bis vom Boss irgend ein Flächenzauber kommt und mann kann dieses Pet nicht richtig anleiten wo es stehn soll ergo kommt Pet zu nah gibs mal ein spalten und auch ade main tank also einfach sinnlos, Im PVP Bereich zieht es zwar anders aus mit der sorte Hexer aber das war nicht die Frage. Bevor mich jetzt irgendwer flämt das ich keine Ahnung hätte so ich bin selber Hexer.



Du hast keine Ahnung vom Dämo-Hexxer, soviel ist klar. Lies dir bitte die Threads von Ritual im WoW-Hexxer-Forum durch, der selber mit FG im Raid und in der Arena hervorragend abschneidet. Dass ein Dämo mit FG etwas anders zu spoielen ist als ein Opfer-Destro oder Affli ist klar, aber erstens hat der Dämo viel weniger Aggro-Probs und kann daher früher Damage fahren als andere Hexxer. Zweitens wirkt nicht jeder AE von einem Boss auch auf den Dämon, d.h. wo Nahkämpfer weg müssen (zB Schattennova vom Prinzen), kann der Dämon weiter draufklopfen. Im Hexxer-Forum gibts sogar einen Sreenshot, auf dem du einen 1,5+K Crit eines FG an einem Boss im BT siehst.
Man muss Dämo halt spielen können. Da kann man halt nicht mehr während des Boss-Fights Kaffe kochen gehen oder Wäsche waschen und trotzdem Nr 1 im Dmg-Meter sein :-)

MfG


----------



## Antilli (11. April 2008)

Akium schrieb:


> Soso... Der Debuff vom MS ist unersetzbar ?
> 
> Schonmal was vom "gezielten Schuss" des Hunters gehört ?
> 
> Der Debuff rechtfertigt nicht den minimalen Schadensoutput vom MS-Warri im Raid.



Ich ärgere mich eher über die übermäßige Heilung, die ein MS braucht...


----------



## Akium (11. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Ich "hasse" Off-Krieger, von denen es leider viel zu viele gibt...
> Machen relativ wenig Schaden (ja mit Schamis sind sie toll, ohne kannst du sie aber in die Tonne kloppen), haben keine tollen buffs, kein CC und bringens einfach nicht...
> 
> TDM z.B. würde ich nicht mit einem Off-Krieger gehen...




Der Fury Krieger ist selbst der CC, und macht im Notfall nen Mob alleine. 
Er hat zwei verdammt gute Debuffs die er auf den Gegner hauen kann. 
Er hat den grössten Ausdauerbuff des Spiels oder evtl nen Angriffskraftbuff. 
(Je nach Setup bzw Situation)

Ab der Phase wo er "Hinrichten" spammen kann, ist er ein Damagewunder. 

Die einzige Skillung des Kriegers, die im PvE schlecht ist, ist die PvP MS Skillung. 

Desweiteren gibt es noch die eher seltene Slam skillung fürs PvE, die auch mächtig abgehen soll. 
Diese Art Krieger habe ich aber selbst noch nie erlebt.


----------



## pandak1n (11. April 2008)

PvE-Solo?

Heiler. Und zwar weil bei einer Heal-Skillung der Damage meistens ziemlich mager ausfällt, was wiederum dazu führt, dass man enorm viel Zeit braucht, bis ein Mob down geht.

Andererseits ist das schon eine Form höheren Masochismus', einen Healer fürs Solo-Questen zu spielen...


----------



## Be4tboXX (11. April 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Och, es gibt da so gewisse Gegner die übernehmen ... durfte ich vor knapp 20min spüren ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*/sign*

Also Vergelter sind echt mal net nutzlos, die hauen manchmal mehr Schaden raus als so mancher Jäger oder sonst wat....

Ich finde zwar auch das jede Klasse irgendwo nutzen kann, aber ich drück mich jetzt mal anders aus:

Ich hab die Schurken nicht gerne dabei...ich seh in ihnen einfach keinen Nutzen aus halt Sap aber naja.....das war es auch....


so far...


----------



## skyfear (11. April 2008)

@akium da kannst dir nen  gut gespielten slam krieger anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für die ganzen gimps die glauben vergelter machen im raid keinen schaden sollten sich das vid auch anschauen ! 

und am schluss ma auf den dmg meter achten 

http://files.filefront.com/kalecgoswmv/;9942445;/f&sid=3

viel spass damit!


----------



## BlackSoldier (11. April 2008)

ich denke ein Holy-Damage Priest ist schon verdammt weit oben allerdings hat auch diese shackle etc womit die klasse nicht gänzlich unnütz ist. Was aber fewhl am platz sind sind chars die falsch ganzezgen sind, beispielsweise mage mit tanksachen oder shadowpriest mit holyklamotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iwi (11. April 2008)

hunter


----------



## Schamll (11. April 2008)

also vergelter pala ganz sicher nicht sinnlos wir haben ne instanz stammgruppe mit 3 palas ich heal ein pala tank und noch einer dd als vergelter und dann noch 2 gebrechens hexer ^^ das klappt wunderbar


----------



## Undeadwomen (11. April 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> 95% von alle leute haben 0 ahnung von vergelter palas...
> 
> ich habe schon einen sehr guten pve vergelter pala gesehen der noch erster in dmg meter war... war damals gruul
> 
> ...



also bei uns wird net mal ein vergelter pala aufgestellt für raids,man nimmt auch keinen diszi priest mit in den raid zum heilen.....es gibt halt immer die möglichkeit ne reine pve,pvp oder ne skillung dazwischen zu wählen aber fürn raid ist es halt wichtig die passende skillung zu haben damit man den raid net behindert,und wenns drum geht dmg zu machen gibts klassen die weitaus mehr dmg machen wie vergelter palas(wenn beide aufm gleichen equip standard sind).
dolch schurken unnütz,naja das hängt auch wieder von der skillung ab,ein kampf meucheln schurke haut rein,mit passendem equip haut man da massig dmg raus,meines erachtens mehr wies ein vergelter pala tut,und sorry aber wenn der pala vorm hexer und mage liegt bei gruul machen die fernkämpfer was falsch,da die zum grössten teil ohne probs full dmg fahren können,in nem vernünftigen raid


----------



## Suki2000 (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Dieser Thread is so schwachsinnig wie s nur geht es gibt keine unnütze Klasse wenn ja hätte sie Blizzard net eingeführt aber egal . Schon so ne frage zu stellen muss man sich an denn Kopf fassen ob der Verfasse rüberhaupt ahnung von WoW bzw. denn verschiedenen Klassen hat. Ich zb spiele eine Tank Paladinin ( kann more mobs an sich binden braucht aber auch zeit um aggro aufzubauen^^ und zu halten , aber wenn man denn dreh raus hat gehts), nen verstärker shamy ( steh bei de rdmg schön oben^^ egal ob pvp oder pve ) dazu nen Warri ( mS geskilt gewesen nun Fury) ich muss sagen ich find mit meinen dmg klassen kommt ich gut mit . Dazu noch nen Spruch denn ich gerne höre is Bm Hunter macht kein schaden und is unnütz sry dazu sag ich bulls....... Ich zocke ne Bm Hunterin seit 3 jahren ich mach schaden und das net zuwenig lach mcih gerne mal kaputt wenn full epic angebliche Imbaklasen mit ihren dmg skillung kommen und im Raid wie Im BG dann weit unten stehn und ich mit mein BM ganz oben. Ich sag nur wer ahnung von seiner Klasse hat der weiss was ich meine. 

Es gibt einfach keien unnütze Klasse^^ 




P.s: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten ;D


----------



## Davidor (11. April 2008)

Montanix schrieb:


> lol du nup ...
> 
> Warlock (egal welcher specc) > all !



Schonmal was von Ironie gehört?


----------



## Seedian (11. April 2008)

Be4tboXX schrieb:


> */sign*
> 
> Also Vergelter sind echt mal net nutzlos, die hauen manchmal mehr Schaden raus als so mancher Jäger oder sonst wat....
> 
> ...



Alles meine Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach mit meinem Pala mit einem Crusader wenn gut geht 3crits mit einmal zuschlagen (3103 Crusadercrit+2412Meleecrit+2900Siegel des Befehls crit) und sowas passiert bei mir recht oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (11. April 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!



Destro wls sind die besten wl's im PvE...


----------



## Shataar (11. April 2008)

also ich würd mal sagen überlebens jäger kA wer die braucht wer will denn nen jäger im nahkampf oO

ps: Destro Warlock ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadwomen (11. April 2008)

pandak1n schrieb:


> PvE-Solo?
> 
> Heiler. Und zwar weil bei einer Heal-Skillung der Damage meistens ziemlich mager ausfällt, was wiederum dazu führt, dass man enorm viel Zeit braucht, bis ein Mob down geht.
> 
> Andererseits ist das schon eine Form höheren Masochismus', einen Healer fürs Solo-Questen zu spielen...



stimmt an sich net mehr,mittlerweile haben healer aufm heal equip auch +dmg(gibt massenweiese healer die mehr +dmg haben als mages oder hexer^^)dazu kommt der wahnsinns manareg den man hatt,da geht man sehr seléten oom,also das man als healer allein net questen kann ist bei weitem net mehr so,also ich kann mich net beklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuraa (11. April 2008)

Shataar schrieb:


> also ich würd mal sagen überlebens jäger kA wer die braucht wer will denn nen jäger im nahkampf oO
> 
> ps: Destro Warlock ftw
> 
> ...


lol, ein überlebens jäger ist nicht gleich ein nahkampfkäger, überleben kann gut sein da man 15%mehr beweglichkeit und 5% mehr crit hat, daher:

wenn man keine ahnung hat.....

ach ja in einer sache haste recht:
Destro Warlock ftw^^


----------



## Pandemonios (11. April 2008)

ganz klar: DER SMITE-PRIESTER

macht noch weniger dmg als ein holy-priest (seit addheal 1/3 des spelldmg ausmacht)


----------



## Evilmalwieder (11. April 2008)

Omg dolch schurken keinen nutzen=?!?!?!?!?!? Spielt mal einen dann merkt ihr möglicherweise was ihr da sagt und dann entschuldigt euch für eure Unfähigkeit gute Skillungen zu erkennen.


Mfg

ps: jede gut gespielte Klasse hat nen sinn hab schon alles gesehen von Imba Vergeltern bis Obernoobs von warlocks und mage


----------



## moorhuhnxx (11. April 2008)

alle klassen sind gut gespielt hilfreich..... bis auf den vergelter pala... der macht weniger dmg als des hexenmeisters wichtel und nimmt einen wertvollen platz im raid weg!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
heal und protection palas sind aber echt sinvoll....


----------



## Elda (11. April 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> alle klassen sind gut gespielt hilfreich..... bis auf den vergelter pala... der macht weniger dmg als des hexenmeisters wichtel und nimmt einen wertvollen platz im raid weg!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein ein Vergelter Pala kann auch ziemlich viel Dmg machen wenn man ihn spielen kann und das richtige equip hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (11. April 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> alle klassen sind gut gespielt hilfreich..... bis auf den vergelter pala... der macht weniger dmg als des hexenmeisters wichtel und nimmt einen wertvollen platz im raid weg!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Solche leute wie DU die kann ich auf den Tod nicht aus.
Der spruch war wie schon jemand mal sagte für genau "2sec lustig" -.-
Jeden char den du spielst, mit solch einer vorstellung von anderen klassen nimmt einen wichtigen Platz auf einem ganzen Server weg !


----------



## Wuschelwurst (11. April 2008)

woher kommt bloß die ablehnung von combat/dagger schurken?^^
Wenn man nicht zu doof dazu ist machen die auch guten schaden wo wir gerade bei ignoraten trotteln sind...

ps: mein schurke rennt auch mit dolchen rum und ich bin trotzdem auf platz 1-2 in kara in den 25er inis bin ich nicht gerade der beste DD da die übrigen schadensklassen wesentlich besseres equip haben xD naja wird noch


----------



## Elysson (11. April 2008)

dummfred


----------



## Escado/Lorkha (11. April 2008)

so zu den vergelter pala rufen er ist NICHT die unützeste klasse. Das liegt am versteckten schaden den er anrichtet. dolch schurken sind immernoch gute dds und wenn es um "Max DPS" geht wie z.B. beim kurator (wobei der natürlich nicht so die herausforderung ist) so ist es gut mal schnell outburst zu machen. wo wir grad beim thema outburst sind fällt mir da die klasse mit dem größten möglich outburst mit 1 hit ein. 3 min mage. Belehrt mich eines anderen aber 3 min mages sind nie so berauschend wobei bei pvp wohl noch mehr. Sie machen einfach nur outburst und ihre skillung ist auch so ausgelegt. Aber dauerhaften dps wie z.B. nen Ench DW schami oder nen Fury warri bzw. Schurke macht er alle male nicht.

Die unützeste klasse im pve sollte man dannach benoten wie diese in den verschiedenen Bereichen eines PvE kampfes abschneidet, die meiner meinung nach so lautet: Aggro, DPS spitze, dauerhafte DPS werte. D.h. ein Fury warri der mit wut kämpft, welche er mit jedem schlag bekommt (umso mehr schaden desto mehr wut d.h. im raid sehr viel wut) geht nicht oom d.h. er hat einen hohen dauerhaften DPS. Auch kann er wenn nötig durch den einsatz von trinkets und fähigkeiten wie tollkühnheit seinen DMG ernorm maximieren und somit eine hohe DPS spitze erreichen. Leider hat er kein Todstellen, Entschwinden usw. d.h. er ist in seinen werten durch die aggro eingegrenzt. 

Der 3 min Pyro mage geht mit 45% mehr dmg mehr auf die outburst bzw auf die DPS/DMG spitzen zu. Leider kostet ihn der spass noch 45% mehr mana. Dazu kommt noch, dass er zwar Unsichtbar wird und somit wieder bei 0 anfängt, dann wieder mit herrvorrufung evt je nach boss mana reggen kann aber andere mages sind da im insgesamten Schaden und damit auch beim dauerhaften DPS besser. 

 Im pve wird aus dem 3 min mage ein 10 min mage (oder wie hoch war nochmal die CD von Herrvorrufen?) da er viel zu schnell leer geht und in der zeit zu viel aggro macht.

Noch zum schluss: Vergelter paladine machen mit dem verbesserten Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers und ihrer verbesserten Aura der heiligkeit bei einem 25er raid mit ca 14 anderen DDs pro DD 3% mehr schaden (3% crit entspricht 3% mehr schaden (evt auch mehr)) plus nochmal bei 4 anderen DDs in seiner gruppe nochmal 2% mehr. Wenn man nun davon ausgeht das jeder DD 100.000 DMG im bossfight machen muss so machen 10 DDs 103.000 Dmg und 4 weitere 105.00 Dmg. Wenn man nun den zuwachshinzu addiert ergibt das 10x3.000+4x5.000 also50.000. D.h. der Paladin muss nur noch 50.000 Dmg machen um seinen teil zu erfüllen. Dies kann jeder DD bewerkstelligen. Daher ist er eine sehr nützliche PvE klasse.


----------



## meckermize (11. April 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> 95% von alle leute haben 0 ahnung von vergelter palas...
> 
> ich habe schon einen sehr guten pve vergelter pala gesehen der noch erster in dmg meter war... war damals gruul
> 
> ...



So is es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sindrael (11. April 2008)

Es gibt keine und doch jede Klasse!

Jede Klasse hat ihre Vor und Nachteile im PVE!
Letzenendes ist , wie schon gesagt wurde, der Spieler hinter dem Charakter welcher taugt oder auch nicht!

Es gibt Palas die hervorragend tanken, es gibt Warlocks die jedem im Schaden überbieten.
Die Skillung gibt meiner Meinung nach jediglich vor, wie einfach die zugewiesene Aufgabe erledigt werden.

Wenn dann aber der Spieler sich ändert, kann das schon ganz anders aussehen...

Meine Meinung! ^^


----------



## Tjana (11. April 2008)

Also liebe Leute,

wer sagt Enhancement Schamanen oder Retri Paladine sind die unnützigsten Klassen im Pve, dem kann ich nur wiedersprechen!

Ein Melee Schami, okeh wer ne 2hand nimmt is selber Schuld, aber mit zwei Einhandwaffen ist sehr nützlich.

- Super DMG und vorallem der Support. Der 10% AP Buff für die Grp zusammen mit dem WF Totem ist nicht zu        toppen.

- Der Retri Paladin macht auch sehr gut DMG und supportet ebenfalls die Grp.

Also ich kann nur sagen bei uns sieht in Hyjal/Bt die Melee Grp meistens so aus:

Fury Krieger ( Schlachtruf )
Enhancement Schamane ( Ich )
Feral ( 5% Crit Aura )
Schurke ( TEH DMG )
Retri / zweiter Schurke

Und wir haben erfolg. Hyjal clear und BT bei Council.

So far tJanA


----------



## Tomminocka (11. April 2008)

Da die Brauchbarkeit für den jeweiligen Bereich(PVE,PVP) allein durch die jeweilige Skillung bestimmt wird, gibt es keine unbrauchbare Klasse.


/vote for closing this Thread


----------



## Lokibu (11. April 2008)

> Da die Brauchbarkeit für den jeweiligen Bereich(PVE,PVP) allein durch die jeweilige Skillung bestimmt wird, gibt es keine unbrauchbare Klasse.



Schöner Schlußsatz.. nur wird das leider nicht der letzte sein... nein ich meine damit nicht mein Post *gg*


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. April 2008)

Tyrez schrieb:


> Destro Warlock ganz klar!



lol....zeig mir ne klasse mit höherem dmg output


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. April 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Sinnlos ist jede Klasse wenn der Spieler dahinter sie nicht beherrscht.
> Wenn er spielen kann, ist jede Klasse mit jeder Skillung im PvE brauchbar. "Die unnütze Klasse" gibt es nicht.
> Schon mal von einem guten Vergelter gehauen worden? Wenn nicht hol das mal nach - du sagst nie wieder, dass Vergelter unnütz sind.
> 
> ...



trotzdem kannst im pve bessere dmg-klassen einsetzten als nen pala....vergelter ist meiner meinung nach unnötig im raid...


----------



## Evilmalwieder (11. April 2008)

Der 3 min Pyro mage geht mit 45% mehr dmg mehr auf die outburst bzw auf die DPS/DMG spitzen zu. Leider kostet ihn der spass noch 45% mehr mana. Dazu kommt noch, dass er zwar Unsichtbar wird und somit wieder bei 0 anfängt, dann wieder mit herrvorrufung evt je nach boss mana reggen kann aber andere mages sind da im insgesamten Schaden und damit auch beim dauerhaften DPS besser. 

Im pve wird aus dem 3 min mage ein 10 min mage (oder wie hoch war nochmal die CD von Herrvorrufen?) da er viel zu schnell leer geht und in der zeit zu viel aggro macht

Eine der dümmsten antworten die ich je gelesen habe... 
 so paar erklärungen für die die keine ahnung haben:

1.Im Dps wert sind nur Deep Fire besser
2.Ein 3 min mage IST ARKAN GESKILLT... das bedeutet wenn er ARKANE angriffe nutzt machen die 40% weniger aggro. beim feuermage sind das nur 10%weniger... also jeder kann mal raten wer mehr aggro macht
3.Wer seinen Arkanmage spielen kann, der hat weniger manaprobleme als Feuermagier und nur Eismagier haben ein etwas besseres Manaverhältnis (nutze als arkanmage nahezu nie manatränke, gehe ads und ssc)
4. Nochmal für alle die 2 nicht gelesen haben. Die Arkanskillung erzeugt die geringste aggro aller Magierskillungen


----------



## dobro (11. April 2008)

ich schäatz mal jede klasse mit pvp skillung is unbrauchbar im pve =) sonst is eig jede klasse brauchbar!


----------



## Thranduilo (11. April 2008)

jeder der sagt
Vergelter-Pala is unnütz
war noch nie mit nem vergelter pala inner inni
alle dds mit mana sollten den vergelter lieben
da kriegste viel mehr mana als von nem shadow oder schami

einfach nur geil nen vergelter dabei zu haben
kann ich jedem raid empfehlen.

achja, fas hätt ichs vergessen:

Palas machen au sau viel dmg


----------



## Yhoko (11. April 2008)

moin ,

die sinnloseste klasse im pve ist ganz klar der holy-priester ( willenskraft-priester) . weil alle misch-heiler ( pala,dudu oder shamy) der meinung sind , bessser heilen zu können als eigendlich die heiler und supporterklasse im pve - sarkasmus offline  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko


----------



## Elidrias (11. April 2008)

oida wie ihr kein plan habt! 

Reti Palas sind im dmg weit vorne, nur weil ihr bobs kein plan habt..omfg dann fresse halten und alle der crit siegel für alle ist schon porno!

daher mal ihr nubs


----------



## BlackKill (11. April 2008)

0/21/40 warlock mit t6 ist und bleibt der beste dmg auch gegen schurke mit den twin blades hat keine chance


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (11. April 2008)

Servus,

also wie viele vor mir schon gesagt haben gibt es keine schlechte PvE Klasse. Vieleicht gab es verschiedene Skillungen die vor BC nicht im Raid waren. Ich persönlich habe nie einen Vergelter oder Tank Pala gesehen im Raid obwohl ich Ally spielte =)  alle Palas waren Heiler. Es gab auch nur wenige Shadow Priester. Aber man muss bedenken das Blizz vor BC die Tier sets ziemlich in die richtung gemacht hat was die spielen sollten.

Druide = Heiler    (Kannte damals nur 3-4 Feral Druiden)
Priester = Heiler
Krieger = Tank
Schami = Heiler
Pala= Heiler

Magier, Hexer, Schurke, Hunter waren aööes DD´s.

Aber seit BC gibt es in jeder Raid Instanz was für jede Klasse egal welche Skillung. Klingt komisch ist aber so!
Joar und da World of Warcraft ein >>>PVE<<< Spiel ist, ist jede Klasse mit jeder Skillung im >>>PVE<<< NÜTZLICH!!!
Klingt komisch ist aber so!

Also alle Kiddys die denken... Vergelter macht kein DMG im Raid oder Melee Schami mit 2H. Logt aus löscht den char kündigt euren Acc und löscht das Game vom PC.

Also Gute Nacht an alle die meinem es gibt Klassen im PVE die es nicht bringen. Sandmännchen kommt ja gleich ;-)


Sooo long, ciao........


----------



## Xyman2001 (11. April 2008)

mal wieder sone thema ^^

ich hab ne Hunter und ne def Krieger

als Hunter hört man immer oh der macht ja gut dmg Oo viele konnen 
den net spielen und mit bm in raid ist echt assi das geht echt fix down
dafür pvp n1

und als def krieger z.B hero nimmt man gerne cc mit schurke/hunter/mage
Hexer auch gibt fast überall was zu bannen ^^
und pala`s sind genial beim Tanken von großen grp
ach auch egal jede klasse hat was gutes es kommt auf spieler drauf an

was bringt ne mage der net nachsheept oder dicke dd`s wo man net antanken kann
oder leute die lustige grp zusammen stellen tdm mit (krieger/schami/dudu) n1 5 leute tanken
naja mit krieger Oo 3 sag ich nix aber 5 auch egal ^^ is so sinlos wie der Thead ^^

baba


----------



## k!11u4 (11. April 2008)

Ich les' immer nur Diskussionen über Vergelter-Paladine, Schamanen, Jäger, Schurken.. (was gab's da noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Naja egal.
Jedenfalls hab ich nur einen Post gelesen indem es um den Diziplin-Priester ging, welchen Nutzen hat der?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schaden? Wohl kaum, dafür ist ja der Schatten-Talentbaum da. - Heilung? Wofür wäre dann der Heilig-Baum? - Wofür dann, Support? Nur für die Gruppenunterstützung einen Platz opfern? Für Hybrid-Skillungen find ich's ja ok.. aber volle 41 Punkte reinstecken, geschweige denn noch mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist doch definitiv eine PvP-Skillung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder was meint ihr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, zum Zweihandwaffen-tragenden-Verstärker-Schamanen: Sinnlos, da er/sie eine Critabhängige Skillung, ja überhaupt Klasse ist. Und da 2h-Waffen meist langsam sind und man so wenig Crittet (auch wenn man 30% Crit-Chance hat) im Vergleich zu Beidhändigkeit - man prügelt ja mit zwei Waffen auf den Gegner ein, die auch noch beide schneller sind als die meisten Zweihandwaffen, crittet so häufiger und kann die essentiellen proccs öfter auslösen - ist es wohl selbstverständlich, dass zwei Einhandwaffen einer Zweihandwaffe vorzuziehen ist. qed. (Sry, bin Mathematiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Zu den anderen Klassen muss ich wohl nichts hinzufügen, da sie meiner Meinung nach schon deutlich präsentiert worden sind.

MfG, k!11u4


----------



## Genomchen (12. April 2008)

Ne also ich muss schon sagen, dieser Thread hat schon nen mächtigen Sinn. Man kann endlich sagen, wie komplett unnötig Palas im grunde prinzipiell sind. *duck-und-gaaaaannzzz-schnell-weglauf*


----------



## kingkryzon (12. April 2008)

2h verstärker sind für pve unbrauchbar aber rocken halt pvp^^
aber was mich wundert...raidschurken..HALLO??? jeder hunter macht mehr dmg^^
nja kp aber trotzdem find ich das komisch...werden nur für cc und stun mitgenommen?


----------



## Mardoo (12. April 2008)

Heilpriester is fürn arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne shakle oder ausdauerbuff würde man ihn bestimmt ned brauchen. palas sind doch viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lieber shadowpriests, die sind überer =)


----------



## Mardoo (12. April 2008)

Xyman2001 schrieb:


> mal wieder sone thema ^^
> 
> ich hab ne Hunter und ne def Krieger
> 
> ...



du hast wohl keine ahnung, naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es heisst ''nen hunter und nen krieger'' so quasi, ach egal.... bm 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mig82 (12. April 2008)

Huhu,

nunja, ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung das es keine wirklich unnütze Klasse im PvE gibt, seid BC hat sich in der Richtung wirklich einiges getan und ausnahmslos jeder Char ist irgendwie von Nutzen im Raid (was natürlich stark vom jeweiligen Boss abhängt).

Und um mal das Thema "Vergelter können nüscht"-Thema aufzugreifen, ich kenne da einen, der nun leider nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv spielt, da ist einigen Möchtergern-DD´s der Arsch auf Grundeis gelaufen wenn er mit war   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich habs jetzt hier mehrmals gelesen, Melee Schamis die es tatsächlich sitzen haben im Raid mit nem 2 Händer anzurücken, gehören mit eben diesem gehörig verprügelt. Und diese Behauptung nehm ich mir nur raus weil ich selber einen solchen spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long


----------



## Neored (12. April 2008)

Also wer meint der Vergelter macht keinen Schaden hat nur Pech gehabt und mit schlechten gezockt !
In meiner letzten Gilde war unser Vergelter immer so auf Platz 4-6 in SSC und das nicht mit dem besten Equip.

Es gibt keine unnütze Klasse im PVE die mischung machts^^

und Destros unnütz looooool ja klar ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## LaserDesk (12. April 2008)

Wie schon oft angesprochen sind Paladine (Retris) keine Main DD Klasse die gegen einen Guten Mage/Warlock ankommen.. Trotzdem bringt ein Vergelter so manche Vorteile wie Siegel aufrecht erhalten, 3% mehr crit blabla.. Aber mal ehrlich, was habt ihr alle gegen Dagger/Combat rogues? Ich kenne einen Schurken die den Content clear haben (nicht sunwell) und der ist auch Dolch gespect.. Trotzdem geht der im Schaden nicht unter ganz im Gegenteil, der ist immer zwischen Platz 3-5 im dmg Meters.

Zum Thema Fury Warrior... Najo wie soll ich sagen.. Ein guter MS/Slam Krieger hängt einen Fury Krieger sowas von ab im dmg, dazu kommt noch das der MS Warrior den Bloodfrenzy geskillt hat (+4% Physischen Schaden für den Raid). 

Man könnte unendlich lange darüber Diskutieren über Gruppenzusammenstellung, Skillung ect.. Eigentlich ist keine Klasse völlig unnütz wie auch schon oft angesprochen, kommt halt darauf an wie der/diejenige den Charackter spielt.. Natürlich gibt es ein paar Klassen die einfacher zu spielen sind ich nenn einfach mal ein paar Beispiele: Warlock, Frost Mage, Melee Schami.. Soll jetzt keine Disskriminierung gegen diejenigen sein die, die genannten Klassen spielen ^^ (wie ich Melee schami). Das sind nunmal Tatsachen, aber wenn man davon ausgeht welche Klasse dem ganzen Raid (10/25er) am wenigsten bringt ist bei mir ganz klar der Schurke auf Platz 1. Ist zwar ein hervorragender DD aber der hat einfach mal 0 Buffs, wäre für mich das einzige Manko.

Soviel von mir und nun Flame me! :>


----------



## tyrokz (12. April 2008)

irgendwo hab ich hier gelesen dass ele schamis nachgerufen wird die machen keinen dmg..

wtf ele schami kann deutlich mehr dmg machen als n mage z.B. der 200-300 spell dmg mehr hat

und schaut euch mal n paar retri pala pve wids auf youtube oder so an. das werden manche dicke eier schnell klein


----------



## LaserDesk (12. April 2008)

tyrokz schrieb:


> wtf ele schami kann deutlich mehr dmg machen als n mage z.B. der 200-300 spell dmg mehr hat



Nein zu 100% nicht.. Ich spiele einen Schamanen (zwar Melee) der aber relativ gutes Equip hat.. Trotzdem komme ich den Schurken nicht hinterher.. Euch muss klar werden das der Schamane wie der Retri Paladin "Support" Klassen sind, die einem Main DD nie hinterherkommen.


----------



## tyrokz (12. April 2008)

LaserDesk schrieb:


> Nein zu 100% nicht.. Ich spiele einen Schamanen (zwar Melee) der aber relativ gutes Equip hat.. Trotzdem komme ich den Schurken nicht hinterher.. Euch muss klar werden das der Schamane wie der Retri Paladin "Support" Klassen sind, die einem Main DD nie hinterherkommen.



naja gut ele schami haste 3%spell hit und spell crit und 101 spell dmg mehr deswegen kann der trotz weniger spell dmg mehr dmg machen durch den hohen crit wert und der kurzen cast zeit


----------



## noforgiveness (12. April 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> 2h verstärker sind für pve unbrauchbar aber rocken halt pvp^^
> aber was mich wundert...raidschurken..HALLO??? jeder hunter macht mehr dmg^^
> nja kp aber trotzdem find ich das komisch...werden nur für cc und stun mitgenommen?


Ähem wenn du als Hunter tatsächlich mehr Schaden gemacht hast war der Schurke Shadowstep geskillt und hatte PvP-Eq oder afk.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. April 2008)

omg wieso sagen alle vergelter Pala? Ihr habt 0 Ahnung also lieber mal nix sagen bevor ihr vermutet und euch von pre bc und außerdem sinnlosen, neiderfüllten Vorurteilen leiten lasst.


----------



## Mehades76 (12. April 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> Anfänger... Vergelter-Palas knallen mehr schaden als manch ein Fury Krieger raus und haben mindestens genau so viel rüssi! Wenn du dann noch nen Holy Pala in der Gruppe hast, haste zwei geile Buffs auf der Backe.
> 
> *Also ganz einfach Zwerg Schurke, weil se hässlich sind!*




vor allem weibliche Zwerg Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (12. April 2008)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also wie viele vor mir schon gesagt haben gibt es keine schlechte PvE Klasse. Vieleicht gab es verschiedene Skillungen die vor BC nicht im Raid waren. Ich persönlich habe nie einen Vergelter oder Tank Pala gesehen im Raid obwohl ich Ally spielte =)  alle Palas waren Heiler. Es gab auch nur wenige Shadow Priester. Aber man muss bedenken das Blizz vor BC die Tier sets ziemlich in die richtung gemacht hat was die spielen sollten.
> 
> ...



muss zur "klassen aufteilung" mal was sagen:

1. Gab es natürlich prot palas pre bc, diese waren aber nur sehr stark in bwl/naxx vertreten. ihr wisst warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
2. gab es pre bc auch tank druiden sowie oomkins jedoch nicht so stark verbreitet.. dazu sei gesagt, dass damals aber eher auf Krieger tanks bzw andere dds wert gelegt wurde. gut heute wird auch nie mehr platz für 1-2 eulen sein da das einzig hilfreiche der support bei den mages mit ihrer crit aura sind.
3. krieger.. da kann man sich streiten.. aber die meisten waren tanks, der rest damals pvp.
4. schamis gab es da bei allys noch nit von daher kann ich dazu nicht viel zur pre bc zeiten sagen da ich selbst ally bin.  Jedoch ist heut zu tage jeder schami in einem raid willkommen. der nahkampf schami ist n schurke der mehr aushällt, der ele schami eine gute verstärkung für caster klassen und der heilschami macht sich als gruppen heiler sehr gut, dazu kommen die support totems für heiler gruppen.
5. pala = healer.. nicht ganz. pre bc wurden auch gerne mal schockadine mit nach naxx genommen da 1. der schockadin dort einen extreemen dmg output hatte. Der war zwar nicht so hoch wie heute jedoch kann ich mich dran errinern das schockadine mitgenommen wurden.

so far,

mfg


----------



## MangoMelone (12. April 2008)

hmm also laut meiner eigenpersönlichen Statistik sind die nutzlosesten Klassen im PVE:

1. Moonkins (Wandelnder Magebuff: Ein Spieler weniger im Raid, dafür haben vier Mages 5% Crit mehr)
2. Retributionpala (Hab tatsächlich schon mal einen gesehen der mehr Damage gemacht hat, als der Tank, is aber lange her)
3. Off-Krieger ( Brauchbar wie ein Loch im Kopf, nur bei akuten Mangel an Feral-Dudu's zu empfehlen, um kurzzeitig Nebenbosse oder Ähnliches zu tanken)

Gibt natürlich immer Ausnahmen... Aber meistens sind bestimmte Skillung bei bestimmte Klassen weder als DD, noch als Tank, noch als Heiler brauchbar...


----------



## Agharnius (4. Mai 2008)

Weiß garnich wieviele threads es zu dem Thema gibt und die Diskussion ob Palas Schaden machen wurde schon wieder gestartet. Ich spiel selbst Pala und hab schon alles mal probiert. Ich behaupte ketzerisch, im PvE ist der Vergelter nicht optimal, da ist der Pala als Heiler oder Tank einfach viel nützlicher für die Gruppe. Im PVP macht der Vergelter einfach nur Spaß und viele Stoffis und Schurken werden von leidvollen Erfahrungen mit Vergeltern berichten können. Ich denke aber dass dem Vergelter als DD einfach der CC fehlt, den andere Klassen haben. Aber das ist ja bei den Offkriegern, Melee- Schamis, Dudu-Eulen genauso, da würde ich immer einen Hexer, Schurken Magier als DD vorziehen.


----------



## EviLKeX (4. Mai 2008)

irre ich mich oder ist der hunter noch nich vorgekommen? wen nich dann freu ich mich das ich die richtige wahl getroffen hab ^^


----------



## Descartes (4. Mai 2008)

Ich spiel ein dolch Schurken war mit 5% vorsprung platz 1 im dmg meter...  (kara)
werd aber demnächst auf Schwerter gehen oder gleich ne nette pvp skillung suchen, die mir gefällt...

Würd sagen jäger sind unbrauchbar, gibt zuviele und nur ne handvoll kann die klasse spielen.
Wobei der Vergelter in den 25er sein volles potenzial entfalten soll/kann.
Ansonsten würd ich sagen Sl/Sl hexis, die machen zuwenig dmg im raid, zumindest die ich getroffen habe.


----------



## fabdiem (4. Mai 2008)

ganz klar keine


----------



## °°Maggi°° (4. Mai 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Sinnlos ist jede Klasse wenn der Spieler dahinter sie nicht beherrscht.
> Wenn er spielen kann, ist jede Klasse mit jeder Skillung im PvE brauchbar. "Die unnütze Klasse" gibt es nicht.
> Schon mal von einem guten Vergelter gehauen worden? Wenn nicht hol das mal nach - du sagst nie wieder, dass Vergelter unnütz sind.
> 
> ...



Du sprichts mir aus dem Herzen ^^ !!!!!


----------



## yannick-fcs (4. Mai 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> ne lasereule ist durch die critaura recht interessant für caster, ich weiss allerdings nich ob die 5% support für 4 andere den verlorenen slot wieder wettmachen. gibt eh zu wenig eulen um in jedem raid eine zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





MangoMelone schrieb:


> hmm also laut meiner eigenpersönlichen Statistik sind die nutzlosesten Klassen im PVE:
> 
> 1. Moonkins (Wandelnder Magebuff: Ein Spieler weniger im Raid, dafür haben vier Mages 5% Crit mehr)
> 2. Retributionpala (Hab tatsächlich schon mal einen gesehen der mehr Damage gemacht hat, als der Tank, is aber lange her)
> ...




Ihr hast noch nie ne gute Eule gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn mir ne Eule nen 4600er crit reinhaut, obwohl ich 393 Abhärtung hab (20%reduce) dann find ich das schon krass. Dann wären das ohne Abhärtung 6000 ohne mal den Support den sie geben heilerentlastung (insektenschwarm) 5% mehr crit durch Aura und mehr Meleedmg (Feenfeuer) <-- ok das können auch Ferals aber in <10er inis sind manchmal keine Ferals dabei.

PS: Auf Anfrage gib ich gerne den Name der Eule raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pàscal1 (4. Mai 2008)

@ meterpaffey
Du wolltest wissen wie man die Größe des Geschrieben im Forum Verändert...

[.font=Fixedsys][.size=7]NICHT RUNTERLADEN IST EIN KEYLOGGER!!!!![.font=Fixedsys][.size=7] 

so hast du es gemacht, und so gehörts:

[.font=Fixedsys][.size=7]NICHT RUNTERLADEN IST EIN KEYLOGGER!!!!![./size][./font]

Punkte bitte Wegdenken, hab ich nur gemacht, dass das nicht wirklich so wird, und du sehen kannst wie mans macht..
natürlich auch  ohne punkt vor /size und vor /font....

hoffe ich konnte helfen

achja BTT:
Der Schockadin.... wobei der, gegen Dämone und Untote schon reinhauen würde.

LG Pascal


----------

